# Stereo Integrity M25 XBL^2 tweeter info thread



## Electrodynamic

This is a thread to display data and pictures of the XBL^2 tweeter from Stereo Integrity. The tweeter is named the M25. It is a 4 Ohm tweeter with a 25mm silk dome equipped with an XBL^2 motor, aluminum cup housing (edge of the flange near the dome is also the diffuser), integrated metal hexagon mesh grille, and pre-wired pigtail out the back for easy wiring. 

This is a broad-band tweeter with frequency range including 900 Hz to 30,000 Hz. Fs is 820 Hz and Re is 3.6 Ohms (4 Ohm nominal). Averaged sensitivity is 89 dB from 800 Hz to 30,000 Hz 1W/1M. Up to 75 watts RMS power handling. 

There will be a pre-order with a very slight discount. Keep tuned to this thread for more information regarding the pre-order as ordering/pre-ordering gets closer. Regular pricing will be $50 per tweeter shipped inside the continental USA, or $100 per pair. 

This tweeter design has been in my files for a while but has recently been brought to my attention that it would be appreciated if I came out with it so here are pictures and response plots of the tweeter. 

Pre-ordering is now open. 

Front:









Rear:









Side:









On and off-axis response plot:









Dimensional Drawing:


----------



## seafish

In for more info-- got dimensions??


----------



## Lycancatt

this sounds like the versital performer I've been looking for, may have to get in on this.


----------



## jamesjones

Any chance you'll be doing another run of the 6.5 to go along with it?


----------



## Electrodynamic

jamesjones said:


> Any chance you'll be doing another run of the 6.5 to go along with it?


Nope.


----------



## nineball76

I'm definitely in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## norurb

RMS power handling? Subscribed!


----------



## LumbermanSVO

As I said in the other thread, put me down for 5, to go with my 5 TM65's. I just hope I'm not busy at a job site when the pre-order opens up.


----------



## aznlunatic

Subscribed. I'm in for 1 pair


----------



## Flyhogz

I'm in!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HiloDB1

Hmm what kind of power handling will it have if crossed over above 2500? Just curious to know how loud I could get a pair of these.


----------



## Lymen

In for a pair!


----------



## Jrvtecaccord

It doesn't look like from the pics, but is the housing and grill removable? Looking for a smallish tweeter for a stealth install. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones

Electrodynamic said:


> Nope.


Bummer...


----------



## Electrodynamic

Jrvtecaccord said:


> It doesn't look like from the pics, but is the housing and grill removable? Looking for a smallish tweeter for a stealth install.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


The tweeters are being sold completely assembled. 

You are more than welcome to discect the build/assembly of the tweeter while throwing every notion of warranty out the window. Simply put - if you modify the tweeter in any way, shape, or form, you immediately forfeit any implied warranty. These are not a "put-it-together-yourself" tweeter. They are fully assembled and ready to be hooked up / used in normal operation.


----------



## Victor_inox

in for a pair.


----------



## gstokes

I wonder how they compare with my type R's ?

If there *that* much better i may consider a pair for myself..


----------



## Black Rain

If these perform as well as the 6.5s, these are going to be on awesome tweeter. Nick you always do come up with some great performing products and I have no-doubt that this one will be any different. I my just jump on this one too.


----------



## piyush7243

I am in for a pair. Looks great.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

as;dklasfas

I don't need these but boy do I want them. Perfect tweeter for 2-way


----------



## Mless5

In for a pair.


----------



## mmiller

This looks like it's going to be a very Nice tweeter at an outstanding price... Nice Job Nick!


----------



## Weigel21

Definitely getting a pair when pre-order opens up.


----------



## Mic10is

In for pr


----------



## WhiteL02

I'm in for 4. Very exciting!!!


----------



## Bminus

subd for some dimensions and power handling lol


----------



## onebadmonte

Count me in for 2. Hmmmm, now if only I could get my SI HT18s to play up to 1K I think I'd be set.


----------



## etroze

in for pre order


----------



## strohw

I'm not familiar with any of your product threads so I was curious if you post distortion graphs for them?


----------



## RRizz

Im in for a pair !


----------



## Razz2o4

In for a pair.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

On time with tax season,I'll be down.


----------



## naiku

Electrodynamic said:


> Simply put - if you modify the tweeter in any way, shape, or form, you immediately forfeit any implied warranty. These are not a "put-it-together-yourself" tweeter. They are fully assembled and ready to be hooked up / used in normal operation.


I don't really think he was looking to modify the tweeter, was simply asking if the grill/housing was removable to make for a stealthy install. It's something a lot of people might be curious to know for installing in factory locations.


----------



## frontman

In for a pair...


----------



## kmbkk

I'm definitely in for a pair. I jut hope the pre-order either starts before Sunday or after the following Sunday as I'll be out of the country with limited connectivity!


----------



## gstokes

I have no experience with what i consider as being high-end components like the S.I. tweeters, my current tweeters are Alpine Type-R and i think they they sound pretty good but i thought the same thing about coaxial's until i heard a component speaker so my question to the general population of DIYMA is: 
Would these tweeters be a good upgrade for my system ?


----------



## etroze

The idea behind xbl topology (please someone correct me if I'm wrong) is inherently a driver with low distortion characteristics. So you should have a nice smooth response from a low fs all the way up to its roll off.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

I'm learning now..
http://www.acousticdev.com/Files/XBLTech.pdf

EDIT: Okay I'm sold, put me down for a pair..


----------



## brumledb

gstokes said:


> I have no experience with what i consider as being high-end components like the S.I. tweeters, my current tweeters are Alpine Type-R and i think they they sound pretty good but i thought the same thing about coaxial's until i heard a component speaker so my question to the general population of DIYMA is:
> Would these tweeters be a good upgrade for my system ?


I am pretty sure Nick could be blindfolded and make a better tweet than the R's. I used to own some before I found DIYMA (kinda like I was once blind but now I can see). To me, those things were super harsh. At high volumes I thought my ears were about to bleed.


----------



## etroze

Last type Rs I played with I had to attenuate them by -6db

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless

Nice. This pushed by Jacob at all? I know he has always said he's super picky about tweeters and if he ever made any they would be damn good ones. I'm not sure exactly all that went down when you shaved off some things, didn't really follow too close, so I apologize if I'm perpetuating an old thought there.


----------



## Electrodynamic

seafish said:


> In for more info-- got dimensions??


Yes. See the first thread. I just added a dimensional drawing.


----------



## Electrodynamic

HiloDB1 said:


> Hmm what kind of power handling will it have if crossed over above 2500? Just curious to know how loud I could get a pair of these.


If your main concern is loudness please do not purchase these tweeters. They are not intended for LOUD without regard for sound quality. They are a normal sensitivity tweeter and are rated, and warrantied, for up to 75 watts RMS when crossed over at or above 1,600 Hz.


----------



## Electrodynamic

naiku said:


> I don't really think he was looking to modify the tweeter, was simply asking if the grill/housing was removable to make for a stealthy install. It's something a lot of people might be curious to know for installing in factory locations.


Gotcha. When I read his post I took it as "can we take the tweeter apart". The grille is already fastened into place. You guys are welcome to try anything you want with the tweeters but again warranty goes out the window.


----------



## Electrodynamic

gckless said:


> Nice. This pushed by Jacob at all? I know he has always said he's super picky about tweeters and if he ever made any they would be damn good ones. I'm not sure exactly all that went down when you shaved off some things, didn't really follow too close, so I apologize if I'm perpetuating an old thought there.


No. If you want tweeters from Jacob look at Sundown's tweeters.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Lead time on the tweeters is 50 days to our facility so a pre-order will be opened at $45 per driver/tweeter within the continental USA until the tweeters arrive.


----------



## piyush7243

Electrodynamic said:


> Lead time on the tweeters is 50 days to our facility so a pre-order will be opened at $45 per driver/tweeter within the continental USA until the tweeters arrive.


That's cool. Waiting for the same. Time to try something new

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Electrodynamic said:


> Lead time on the tweeters is 50 days to our facility so a pre-order will be opened at $45 per driver/tweeter within the continental USA until the tweeters arrive.


I can hardy wait!


----------



## gstokes

When where and how do we send the pre-order funding, I've never done this before..


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for posting up the data on the tweeters Nick.


----------



## SQLnovice

I'm in for a pair. I just hope you didn't price these too low where it becomes not profitable for future production. 
Thanks for producing another great product at an inexpensive price point.


----------



## Bminus

You had me at 1600hz crossover!!!! lol


----------



## Electrodynamic

Pre-order is now open.


----------



## Flyhogz

Ordered

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lymen

How do Canadian customers go about getting in on the pre order?


----------



## brumledb

In for the win.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Ordered!


----------



## seafish

$40 each shipped...What a deal!!! 

DONE...I'm in for 4 of them!!


----------



## gstokes

Ordered my pair, S.I. for the win..


----------



## mcnaugcl

Ordered 2 pairs.


----------



## Icefsh

Ordered!!


----------



## sqguy

Put. me down for a pair


----------



## piyush7243

Ordered a pair. What a crazy price. I hope you are getting some money out of this


----------



## Catalyx

Got my pair, thanks so much!


----------



## aznlunatic

Ordered a pair right after you posted that the tweeters are now up for pre-order. After i get these tweeters in a couple months, my entire system will be consisted of SI products. Can't wait!


----------



## WhiteL02

Great price!!! I'm in and very excited.


----------



## mechatron

Hi Electrodynamic

I'm really interested in pre-ordering a pair of tweeters from you. How do I pre-order a set? And would you send to Sydney Australia?

Thank you


----------



## Weigel21

To pre-order, go to Stereo Integrity and find the M25 on the product page, though I can't say weather or not Nick is willing to ship over seas or for how much if so. 

I'll be ordering my set today after work, got to give the money to a relative with a Paypal account (LOL), but I WILL be ordering a set today. 

Also, Nick, is the pre-order price a misprint? I thought you said it was going to be $45 each, so why is it merely $40 each? "I" can't fathom an extra $10 per set to cause people to change their minds on buying, but I'm sure you know what you're doing. "IF" it's a misprint, you have (8) hours to fix it before I order my set. 

As others have said, I sure hope you're not setting the price so low that it's really not worth your time to manufacture them.


----------



## mechatron

Awesome thanks buddy, I have sent Stereo Integrity an email asking if they are willing to ship to Australia. Hopefully they can


----------



## PorkCereal

Lol, website is getting hammered and is out of resources. I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## kmbkk

Ordered a pair!


----------



## Landshark77

Are these made to compliment TM65 speakers? are they a good match


----------



## Beckerson1

Landshark77 said:


> Are these made to compliment TM65 speakers? are they a good match


Yes they are.


----------



## etroze

Ordered, can't wait to play with these little guys and try them with my other xbl tweets.


----------



## sbeezy

Does anyone know of a 3 to 4in Xbl^2 midrange that would mate good with these and the Tm65 in a 3way setup?


----------



## Razz2o4

I was planning on using a Morel CDM-880


----------



## etroze

CSS XBL midrange
Creative Sound - Product Details


----------



## sbeezy

etroze said:


> CSS XBL midrange
> Creative Sound - Product Details


Thanks bro! Mucho appreciado!


----------



## seafish

sbeezy said:


> Does anyone know of a 3 to 4in Xbl^2 midrange that would mate good with these and the Tm65 in a 3way setup?


No reason to go with a 3way with these tweeters and the TM65….they will "mate up" perfectly with each other anywhere between 1600 and 2000 hz.


----------



## sbeezy

seafish said:


> No reason to go with a 3way with these tweeters and the TM65….they will "mate up" perfectly with each other anywhere between 1600 and 2000 hz.


I want a 3way frontstage and nothing will steer me away from that. Thanks though


----------



## brumledb

I am going to cross my fingers that Nick will make a 3-3.5" midrange. Do we NEED it? Not really but when has not needing something stopped any of us?


----------



## Errldaily

Ordered!!!


----------



## WhiteL02

I have already ordered my sets but was wonder if they would still sound fine at 1600 or 2000 with a 12db slope?


----------



## Victor_inox

Paid for my pair, don`t have immediate plans for them but for the cause.

If we don`t support companies who work their ass for us soon there will be no companies left. As soon as I get my pair I`ll be reviewing them. Subjectively and objectively.


----------



## sbeezy

brumledb said:


> I am going to cross my fingers that Nick will make a 3-3.5" midrange. Do we NEED it? Not really but when has not needing something stopped any of us?


That would be soooo awesome, a complete setup of Si drivers for my car! I can't wait till HST orders open back up and I have my TM65s this should be one mean setup! Too bad all the gear will sit till the end of August...we're about to start working 7/12s that just means more bill/build money!


----------



## billw

Too good to pass up. Bought 3, hoping I can use one in a center channel sometime in the future.


----------



## greg09

Bought two pairs to go with my two pairs of TM65's! Can't wait to try them together with my Mag V3!

Thank you for making affordable high quality speakers!

Do you have any really big Stereo Integrity stickers I can put on the windshield of my Audi?!?


----------



## norurb

So excited! Never owned "exquisite" tweeters (as Nick puts it) in my life. Already have a pair of TM65s (thanks LaserSVT).


----------



## adriancp

Finally ordered my first SI products. Look forward to checking these out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones

Ordered a pair. Now I just need to find a pair of TM65s to go with them.


----------



## Viggen

Any opinions on how these will sound? Smooth, bright in the middle etc? 

presently have a stock stereo in my jeep wrangler, has the alpine system which uses I believe 3.5's on the top of the dash and 6.5's lower. This might be the perfect tweeter for a stealth 2way active setup....

Hmmm...


----------



## seafish

Given that there is only a single pair of htese tweeters in existence living on the desk of their designer, it is entirely conjecture as to how they will sound in any given vehicle install, but they DO have a relatively flat and wide frequency response making them ideal for a two way install with the correct midbass.


----------



## gstokes

Viggen said:


> Any opinions on how these will sound?


They'll sound like Black Velvet, Smooth and Dark..


----------



## Weigel21

Got my set ordered about half an hour ago. Looking forward to running them with my TM65's in whatever build I end up eventually doing with them. 

Not sure if I'll run the MAG V3 with them or something else, like my JBL 12" MKII, but I'm betting it'll sound great "if" I can tune it all correctly (still quite the newb at tuning). 

Now I'm just waiting for Nick to decide to have the BM MKIV make a brief come back into production.


----------



## Electrodynamic

WhiteL02 said:


> I have already ordered my sets but was wonder if they would still sound fine at 1600 or 2000 with a 12db slope?


I do not recommend it. Going that low in frequency I suggest a 24 dB/slope.


----------



## mechatron

Hi Nick, is there any chance of posting these tweeters to Australia?


----------



## Electrodynamic

greg09 said:


> Bought two pairs to go with my two pairs of TM65's! Can't wait to try them together with my Mag V3!
> 
> Thank you for making affordable high quality speakers!
> 
> *Do you have any really big Stereo Integrity stickers I can put on the windshield of my Audi?!?*


Shoot me an email. Sundown (our office is in their massive building) has an in-house vinyl company so I can make any size or color stickers you desire.


----------



## etroze

I'm in for a sticker 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

Video of the M25 playing full-range on our test pedestal. *Disclaimer* - video was taken with a cell phone and not a professional camera...and I was not steady with the camera. The video does show how low the tweeter is able to play though. The video was taken at a low decibel level (not 100 dB) to protect the tweeter because I was playing a full range signal with zero crossover.


----------



## Electrodynamic

mechatron said:


> Hi Nick, is there any chance of posting these tweeters to Australia?


I can probably get you a pair to Australia. The most affordable way is typically USPS small package flat-rate International. Shoot me an email.


----------



## mechatron

Electrodynamic said:


> I can probably get you a pair to Australia. The most affordable way is typically USPS small package flat-rate International. Shoot me an email.



Awesome thanks buddy. I've already sent an email to [email protected] and [email protected]. Sorry I wasn't sure which email address to send my enquiry to. And please let me know if you haven't received these emails as yet or if you want me to resend the email. My name is Jamie Fenning. Thank you Nick


----------



## Electrodynamic

mechatron said:


> Awesome thanks buddy. I've already sent an email to [email protected] and [email protected]. Sorry I wasn't sure which email address to send my enquiry to. And please let me know if you haven't received these emails as yet or if you want me to resend the email. My name is Jamie Fenning. Thank you Nick


Jamie, I did receive your emails. I always get them but with the new'ish (one year ago) web-based email some older emails can get burried very easily. Can you do me a favor and send me another email when the drivers get closer to being in stock? ...well if sales keep up at this rate I may have to stop pre-ordering tomorrow so I will have enough tweeters to fulfill the orders.


----------



## mechatron

Electrodynamic said:


> Jamie, I did receive your emails. I always get them but with the new'ish (one year ago) web-based email some older emails can get burried very easily. Can you do me a favor and send me another email when the drivers get closer to being in stock? ...well if sales keep up at this rate I may have to stop pre-ordering tomorrow so I will have enough tweeters to fulfill the orders.



Ah good, thanks mate. I also assumed you'd be getting a lot of emails about these tweeters. And yes no worries, any idea when you want me to resend the email? And I'm happy to send payment now to put me on the pre-order list. If you want me to do this I can send you an email with my paypal account details.Please let me know what you want me to do. Thanks heaps


----------



## soundstreamer

Thanks for making these tweeter Nick and for such a great price! Got mine ordered to go with my TM65's whenever I can get to installing them. I also still have my CSS XBL^2 tweeters I never got installed so hopefully I will be able to get a chance to compare them. Just need to get my original Mag repaired and I will have a complete SI speaker system.


----------



## frontman

I ordered a pair! Thank you sir for making so many high value - bang for buck speakers! Once I get them installed I too, will be running a full SI speaker array!


----------



## Lymen

Email sent, my TM65's need these lil fellows. The video looks very promising!


----------



## Electrodynamic

Lymen said:


> Email sent, my TM65's need these lil fellows. The video looks very promising!


In the first video we took (not linked/pictured/etc) we had a TM65 next to the M25 tweeter going full-range at the same time off of the other channel of the Inuke3000 amplifier. After about ten seconds I asked him to remove the leads from the TM65's tabs so the sound was only coming from the tweeter because so much broad-band sound was coming from just the M25. Very very impressive compact tweeter. I should charge more for these things.


----------



## soundstreamer

Im glad you don't charge more Nick but I really do think you priced yourself to low compared to other broad range tweeters on the market. Thanks so much though for making high quality speakers at an affordable price!


----------



## thebookfreak58

You'd have the complete spectrum if you went back to making the TM65, MKIV and the M25


----------



## Electrodynamic

thebookfreak58 said:


> You'd have the complete spectrum if you went back to making the TM65, MKIV and the M25


Rewind back to when the drivers were for sale and you could have everything. Again, products didn't sell unless I gave them away.


----------



## thebookfreak58

Electrodynamic said:


> Rewind back to when the drivers were for sale and you could have everything. Again, products didn't sell unless I gave them away.


I think your prices are way too cheap IMO. Could easily add $50 to all items...


----------



## Weigel21

Electrodynamic said:


> I should charge more for these things.


I questioned your pricing, as I said, I "thought" you said they'd be $45 for pre-order. 

At the same time, I was one of the probably many that talked about pricing and caused you to comment about how price is more important to people than performance, but I honestly wouldn't have had an issue spending $150 for the set, I just wasn't wanting (pretty much couldn't have afforded) to spend $150 each. 

These tweets look to be selling like hot cakes, so perhaps the quantity you're selling will net a nice profit in the end, but I can't imagine you're making more than $10 per tweeter sold. 

More than prices, I think brand recognition was the leading cause for low sales. I'd never heard of SI before joining this forum. At the same time, getting your name out there isn't easy or cheap, so it probably wouldn't have been worth it in the end either to have paid for marketing in any way. I mean more would have likely sold, but perhaps not enough to really pay for much more than the marketing costs, unfortunately. 

I may have to hop on the band wagon with getting a vinyl sticker to promote you're brand locally, as I'd be surprised if even a handful of people in my small city have ever heard of the brand themselves, but at tyhe same time, with business more/less coming to an end, probably redundant to promote your business's name in my area. 

Still, a Stereo Integrity sun strip doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## sicride

Electrodynamic said:


> Rewind back to when the drivers were for sale and you could have everything. Again, products didn't sell unless I gave them away.


Well let's be honest, if you do not take care of yourself you will not be in business to take care of us. Sometimes it's not the price of the product but the perception of a deal that makes them sell. Hence the same products are always on sale at sonic etc. For a smaller company that is too obvious, so perhaps normal price of $79.99 ea. Pre-order for $55 still sounds like a STEAL to me and probably most here. Then when they're actually in stock regularly you could do $64.99 80% of the time and 10% of the time knock them down to $55 again? Your products sell for more used than they did new! You make an amazing product, take what you deserve.

I have $0 expendable at this time but if I had $150 I'd be willing to spend it on these.


----------



## SQLnovice

I think a price point between $60 an $75 would still have been an excellent deal give the performance.


----------



## gstokes

Weigel21 said:


> .. a Stereo Integrity sun strip doesn't sound like a bad idea.


I'd rather have a DIYMA Sun Strip


----------



## Electrodynamic

Pre-order is over. I had to stop pre-order early due to the volume of sales. Normal ordering will be open but probably only for a few days if sales continue this way. 

Looks like I'll need to place another production order next week!


----------



## Lymen

Missed another pre-order :-(


----------



## PorkCereal

Electrodynamic said:


> Pre-order is over. I had to stop pre-order early due to the volume of sales. Normal ordering will be open but probably only for a few days if sales continue this way.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to place another production order next week!


Good problem to have.


----------



## gstokes

PorkCereal said:


> Good problem to have.


I'm happy for Nick, we need his products..


----------



## Razz2o4

Thats Awesome!


----------



## Weigel21

I'm glad to hear this tweeter is selling well. It's really of no surprise, but I honestly feel you could/should have priced it a little higher. 

$50 pre-order and $65 regular would have sold just as well I bet and would have earned you a little more much deserved profit. 

I know, you have made it abundantly clear that your products don't seem to sell unless you practically give them away, but that's just no way to make a living. You can't survive off the happiness you bring others.


----------



## Flyhogz

Let the reviews roll in then set the regular pricing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

Weigel21 said:


> I'm glad to hear this tweeter is selling well. It's really of no surprise, but I honestly feel you could/should have priced it a little higher.
> 
> $50 pre-order and $65 regular would have sold just as well I bet and would have earned you a little more much deserved profit.
> 
> I know, you have made it abundantly clear that your products don't seem to sell unless you practically give them away, but that's just no way to make a living. You can't survive off the happiness you bring others.


I agree. Thankfully I'm still making something on the tweeters so the low price is not a deal-breaker like it was [has been] with some previous products.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Nickcoleman85 said:


> Let the reviews roll in then set the regular pricing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think you guys would like Scan-speak price levels on these tweeters. But if you guys want to pay more for the tweeters I'll happily accept anything extra.


----------



## sbeezy

I still want a set, at whatever price you set!


----------



## Weigel21

sbeezy said:


> I still want a set, at whatever price you set!


And here comes the $150 each price tag... just for you. :laugh:


----------



## mechatron

Electrodynamic said:


> Pre-order is over. I had to stop pre-order early due to the volume of sales. Normal ordering will be open but probably only for a few days if sales continue this way.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to place another production order next week!



Hi Nick,

Did I manage to squeeze into this pre-order lot?


----------



## WeDgE

Goto work for the day and I miss the beginning AND end of the pre-order... Dammit.


----------



## sbeezy

Weigel21 said:


> And here comes the $150 each price tag... just for you. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## gckless

Electrodynamic said:


> No. If you want tweeters from Jacob look at Sundown's tweeters.


Lol, not what I meant. Was just wondering if you guys are collaborating more now or not. Good to see these are successful, already!


----------



## Alrojoca

Is it possible to have like 60 degree mounting cup that may just attach to it or they are just meant to be flush mounted of axis?


----------



## Alrojoca

Missed the sale of $40 too, by a few hours.


----------



## Electrodynamic

gckless said:


> Lol, not what I meant. Was just wondering if you guys are collaborating more now or not. Good to see these are successful, already!


No we are not. Maybe difficult to believe but these tweeters are my design only.


----------



## iroller

Wow its so hard to deal this way, tried to get some tm65's but didn't get a reply so I guess I missed them. Wanted to get tweeters and then they only have preorder for 2 days, so if you have some kind of life and aren't on here everyday you can't get in ? hard to support this kind of crap, so I suppose he will just get mad at me this time.


----------



## SQLnovice

iroller said:


> Wow its so hard to deal this way, tried to get some tm65's but didn't get a reply so I guess I missed them. Wanted to get tweeters and then they only have preorder for 2 days, so if you have some kind of life and aren't on here everyday you can't get in ? hard to support this kind of crap, so I suppose he will just get mad at me this time.


It's all about timing. Even at the regular price, most will agree that these tweets are a great deal.


----------



## gstokes

Just as Nick changed his mind with the TM65's he may also do with the M25's and restart production but *HE NEEDS OUR SUPPORT*, i don't believe anybody makes a better speaker (for the money) than Nick so i have no problem being loyal customer and buying his products..

What this means for DIYMA is when someone asks for a speaker recommendation we point them directly at Nick and S.I.

There will always be someone who thinks that tweeters that cost under $100/pr can't possibly sound good, if we can't convince them otherwise then point them at Andy Wehmeyer and Audio Frog..


----------



## seafish

Electrodynamic said:


> No we are not. Maybe difficult to believe but these tweeters are my design only.


C'mon Nick, please just admit it, Cajunner helped you design these tweeters with all his armchair engineering!!! 
Or wait, is he the reason you have NOT offered these up for sale until now!! JK...LOL


----------



## ndm

There you go, I just ordered two pair at the regular price. 

SI equipment is the shiznit!!


----------



## brumledb

seafish said:


> Cajunner


 "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named"


----------



## seafish

brumledb said:


> "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named"


LOL…actually, it took me quite awhile to REMEMBER his name.


----------



## rton20s

brumledb said:


> "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named"


Who? This guy?


----------



## Weigel21

$110 for a good set of tweeters that can be crossed as low as 1.6kHz is quite a deal (Assuming they perform as well as nick claims or most of his produced equipment has). The $80 Pre-Order Sale made them a steal IMO. I even posted to this thread inquiring about the pre-order price as it was lower than I recalled Nick saying it would be and gave him a good 8 hours (while I was at work) to make any price changes before I ordered. Had they gone up to $110 for the set before I ordered, I'd have still bought them. 

The TM65's "may" make a slight come back periodically, I mean such would be nice. As would the MKIV, it's the only driver I'm still wanting/needing to buy, but I'd rather pay $300-$400 to Nick for a new one than similar for a used one.


----------



## brumledb

rton20s said:


> Who? This guy?


^^^^this guy^^^^^

[URL=http://s284.photobucket.com/user/brumledb/media/meme/meme1_zpsyfznukzm.jpg.html][/URL]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## norurb

Weigel21 said:


> ...The $80 Pre-Order Sale made them a steal IMO. I even posted to this thread inquiring about the pre-order price as it was lower than I recalled Nick saying it would be and gave him a good 8 hours (while I was at work) to make any price changes before I ordered. ...


Poor Nick. He had to be rolling his eyes. He can't sell full price TM65s and he gets trouble with deeply discounted M25s. You gotta jump on a good deal when it's made.


----------



## Electrodynamic

seafish said:


> C'mon Nick, please just admit it, Cajunner helped you design these tweeters with all his armchair engineering!!!
> Or wait, is he the reason you have NOT offered these up for sale until now!! JK...LOL


LMAO!! The first cajunner joke. Honestly he is Stereo Integrity, designing all the products, starting the conspiracy theories, bashing every product, etc. He is an item of many suits. :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic

rton20s said:


> Who? This guy?


DIYMA has been the source of me literally laughing out loud twice now tonight about references to our favorite person. I won't be surprised when he makes a come back under a different name. It won't take long to see who he really is but he won't be able to contain himself...he will make the same posts.


----------



## ndm

Electrodynamic said:


> LMAO!! The first cajunner joke. Honestly he is Stereo Integrity, designing all the products, starting the conspiracy theories, bashing every product, etc. He is an item of many suits. :laugh:


It has been very nice *NOT* seeing his ridiculousness around I hope the troll never reincarnates here.


----------



## Electrodynamic

iroller said:


> Wow its so hard to deal this way, tried to get some tm65's but didn't get a reply so I guess I missed them. Wanted to get tweeters and then they only have preorder for 2 days, so if you have some kind of life and aren't on here everyday you can't get in ? hard to support this kind of crap, so I suppose he will just get mad at me this time.





Weigel21 said:


> $110 for a good set of tweeters that can be crossed as low as 1.6kHz is quite a deal (Assuming they perform as well as nick claims or most of his produced equipment has). The $80 Pre-Order Sale made them a steal IMO. I even posted to this thread inquiring about the pre-order price as it was lower than I recalled Nick saying it would be and gave him a good 8 hours (while I was at work) to make any price changes before I ordered. Had they gone up to $110 for the set before I ordered, I'd have still bought them.
> 
> The TM65's "may" make a slight come back periodically, I mean such would be nice. As would the MKIV, it's the only driver I'm still wanting/needing to buy, but I'd rather pay $300-$400 to Nick for a new one than similar for a used one.


Honestly these tweeters are selling so well that I will most-likely close ordering end-of-day tomorrow. I'm that close to selling out of them before they even get here. 

But that is not the point of my post...

My point is that you guy's two posts scream "the sound of my system is worth not spending $14 extra for a speaker" rather than "the pre-order was great and even the 'regular' price is a steal so thanks". What follows may age me but when I was younger I would have gone ape-$hit over any tweeter of any size that was/is capable of playing as low as the M25 with the sensitivity it has and the bandwidth. Let alone not paying $400 Scanspeak prices but paying less than $80 per tweeter...let alone $55 per tweeter. 

In the end - if you do not feel the tweeter is worth $55 shipped simply do not purchase it. Purchase something else that is within your budget.

*edit*
I anticipated ordering a certain amount but I was obviously wrong as they have sold faster than any other product I have produced. The latter is the reason for the pre-order price ending so quickly, etc.


----------



## jamesjones

I missed the TM65s because I was on one of my self imposed sabbaticals from this site (costs me too much money hanging around here) but was glad to get in on this.

These tweets should make an awesome 2-way with the Exodus Anarchy mids I have on order.


----------



## redit

I thought the $40 pre-order price was just a deposit. I just about **** myself when I realized it was the actual price. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## gstokes

ndm said:


> It has been very nice *NOT* seeing his ridiculousness around I hope the troll never reincarnates here.


Cajunner, i have always liked him and didn't realize he left and i surely never took him for a troll ?


----------



## Amgclk65

I'm in for a pair. If it's not too late. Can PayPal now.


----------



## aznlunatic

Amgclk65 said:


> I'm in for a pair. If it's not too late. Can PayPal now.


Go here to place your order:

M25 Tweeter | Stereo Integrity


----------



## mechatron

aznlunatic said:


> Go here to place your order:
> 
> 
> 
> M25 Tweeter | Stereo Integrity



But it's only for American residents


----------



## Electrodynamic

Listed "temporarily out of stock" due to sales frequency. More tweeters will arrive in approximately 90 days from now.


----------



## Electrodynamic

mechatron said:


> But it's only for American residents


I see you are awake now, shoot me a quick email. I'll give you a call.


----------



## Electrodynamic

gstokes said:


> Cajunner, i have always liked him and didn't realize he left *and i surely never took him for a troll ?*


How long have you been a member of DIYMA?


----------



## mechatron

Electrodynamic said:


> I see you are awake now, shoot me a quick email. I'll give you a call.



Thanks bud, email sent


----------



## mechatron

I can't thank Nick enough. Absolutely top bloke. He just rang me in Australia  My hat goes off to you Nick. Awesome customer service


----------



## thebookfreak58

mechatron said:


> I can't thank Nick enough. Absolutely top bloke. He just rang me in Australia  My hat goes off to you Nick. Awesome customer service


I wish the TM65/MKIV were still being made. I'd get a set shipped with your order


----------



## mechatron

thebookfreak58 said:


> I wish the TM65/MKIV were still being made. I'd get a set shipped with your order



I've already got a set of TM65s


----------



## Lymen

Still in for a pair if I can find out how to pay, being in Canada.


----------



## gstokes

Electrodynamic said:


> How long have you been a member of DIYMA?


About 2 years but I'm a little slow like Forrest Gump, it takes me a while to realize when somethings amiss, I thought he was very articulate but what do i know


----------



## seafish

gstokes said:


> About 2 years but I'm a little slow like Forrest Gump, it takes me a while to realize when somethings amiss, I thought he was very articulate but what do i know


Definitely opinionated and verbose... not necessarily articulate.


----------



## ndm

gstokes said:


> Cajunner, i have always liked him and didn't realize he left and i surely never took him for a troll ?


Good for you. I on the other hand feel like he needed a double dose of STFU in his life. 

I never liked him and was pleased to see him gone.


----------



## V 2the C

He could always reach another level of retard that wasn't available to any other member. Some of the most terrible takes on any open forum. Glad he's gone.:gossip:


----------



## captainobvious

Congrats Nick. Looks like a nice design and a good compliment to your existing products. Great pricing too!

Last item of business is a nice 3" midrange and the lineup is complete. 

-Steve


----------



## sbeezy

captainobvious said:


> Congrats Nick. Looks like a nice design and a good compliment to your existing products. Great pricing too!
> 
> Last item of business is a nice 3" midrange and the lineup is complete.
> 
> -Steve



I would definitely be down for a SI 3 to 3.5in XBL^2 midrange!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeezy

I liked Cajunner, he surely knew how to stir the pot and make me giggle at his antics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman

ndm said:


> Good for you. I on the other hand feel like he needed a double dose of STFU in his life.
> 
> I never liked him and was pleased to see him gone.



Can we stop now? 
He's gone, and i don't see any point in kicking someone who's not here to defend himself.

If you want, start a separate thread on that topic. I'd be glad to point out many of his contributions. Until then can we stay on topic.


----------



## Mless5

Went to order and says out of stock? Pre-order closed? Was out of the country, just getting back...


----------



## Beckerson1

Mless5 said:


> Went to order and says out of stock? Was out of the country, just got back...


Nick had to stop orders for the moment. He did say above that he should have more in about 90 days. Keep an eye out and you should be able to grab some


----------



## rton20s

captainobvious said:


> Congrats Nick. Looks like a nice design and a good compliment to your existing products. Great pricing too!
> 
> Last item of business is a nice 3" midrange and the lineup is complete.
> 
> -Steve





sbeezy said:


> I would definitely be down for a SI 3 to 3.5in XBL^2 midrange!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, I believe the Illusion C3 and C4 are both XBL^2 drivers. I know Nick Wingate stated that the C4 was when the line was reintroduced by Orca a few years back. I don't see any reason why they would deviate from the motor topology with the newer drivers they introduced. Just some good info to have in case Nick doesn't pursue a small midrange.


----------



## Mless5

Beckerson1 said:


> Nick had to stop orders for the moment. He did say above that he should have more in about 90 days. Keep an eye out and you should be able to grab some



Cheers mate!


----------



## sbeezy

rton20s said:


> You know, I believe the Illusion C3 and C4 are both XBL^2 drivers. I know Nick Wingate stated that the C4 was when the line was reintroduced by Orca a few years back. I don't see any reason why they would deviate from the motor topology with the newer drivers they introduced. Just some good info to have in case Nick doesn't pursue a small midrange.



Will keep that in mind thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

thebookfreak58 said:


> I wish the TM65 .. were still being made.


keep your fingers crossed, he's thinking about it..

I didn't think i had a need for a DVC woofer but the discussion on "how much power on mids and tweets" got me to thinking about my mids and how i could benefit from a DVC woofer like the TM65..


----------



## Electrodynamic

rton20s said:


> You know, I believe the Illusion C3 and C4 are both XBL^2 drivers. I know Nick Wingate stated that the C4 was when the line was reintroduced by Orca a few years back. I don't see any reason why they would deviate from the motor topology with the newer drivers they introduced. Just some good info to have in case Nick doesn't pursue a small midrange.


[sarcasm]Well there you go, I don't even need to come out with a 3" or 4" mid because someone else has.[/sarcasm]

The latter is no different than saying that all overhung topologies are the same, all under-hung topologies are the same, even further reaching that all speakers are the same. They all have a voice coil and a magnet. 

But in all seriousness I may visit a 3" midrange in the future. The XBL^2 tweeters have surely proven there is a market for items like that. Maybe I should switch from subwoofers and make midranges and tweeters, haha.


----------



## gstokes

Was researching XBL topology and found this post from Jonathan at ecoustics forum,, 
Xbl2 technology: what is it? superior to other designs? why? - ecoustics.com



> BTW, the main benefit of this topology isn't fully realized with subwoofers. This actually sees more benefit with midbasses, midranges, tweeters, and full range drivers. Typically, and XBL^2 driver will still only have 30% of the distortion other designs have at 70% of maximum linear excursion (x-max). In many cases, this translates to around a 1% distortion rating at 70% excursion, while others are between 3 and 5%. This allows a design that yields very clean sound at higher volumes and can fully realize the potential of enclosures such as sealed and infinite baffle, where excursion is naturally higher and SQ tends to suffer at high volumes due to that.
> 
> The biggest benefit of XBL^2 is that it allows a smaller driver to have higher output levels and a wider bandwidth, meaning a 6" midbass driver could potentially have the depth of a typical 8" driver and rival some 10" drivers for depth, and be very linear and accurate doing it. Their Extremis midbass driver is a good example of this, it is a 6.8" driver having a 13mm one way X-max, only a .13mH inductance, and is ideal for ported boxes tuned in the 30s, offering in-room extension down to the 20s. Inductive rolloff occurs around 8khz and there are no nasty breakup modes from the cone, crossover will typically be 2-3khz. To give you an idea, the Scan-Speak Revelator and SEAS Excel drivers, which are renowned high end home audio drivers, have a good bit more inductance, right at half or less than half the excursion level, less motor strength, and less bandwidth. As their designs progress even further, Adire is going to be a very difficult manufacturer to beat, or even level with for that matter.
> 
> Apocalypse, think about a magnet reacting to another magnet. The most strength will naturally occur when the magnets are closest together, and become weaker as they move further away. Similarly, in the case of a speaker, you have a fixed magnet and the voice coil, in which the coil is an electromagnet. They will either repel or attract each other with current applied. With a typical speaker, the center point of the motor (permanent magnet) is where the strength is focused, and at rest, the voice coil is centered in that. As current is applied, forces either repel or attract this, moving the coil up or down. As you can imagine, as it moves, less and less of the voice coil is retained within the gap, so magnetic control over the entire voice coil is reduced. The idea with these motor designs is that the longer the coil, the more there is to apply strength to, so you'll get more excursion with a longer coil. XBL^2, from a functional standpoint, has two or more points that focus strength over a narrower gap, just think of it as two magnets, and as the coil leaves one gap, it will enter another, which allows a higher level of control and motor strength than if it were one. As the coil moves further from one gap, it moves closer to the other, so you will have more control over the coil since you are always within a strong point of flux, and you will get more motor strength over the excursion limitations.
> 
> About efficiency, XBL^2 is actually more efficient than most motor designs out there overall, it is the soft parts that tend to bring down the efficiency of the subs they are used in. Adire uses epoxy treated paper cones in their subs, which are heavier than many other materials, but chosen for their damping ability, they also use a wider profile surround as opposed to a taller one, which controls the subwoofer very well, but cuts down surface area, and tighter suspension designs than many. XBL^2 isn't really the reason a Brahma isn't as efficient than other subs, but rather the reason it isn't less efficient than it already is. Adire is also more true with their sensitivity specs than many other manufacturers. Remember as well, that sensitivity specs are very misleading and give no clue to how loud a subwoofer will be at higher volumes. Excursion is low at 1 watt , a subwoofer with a parabolic BL curve will do well at 1 watt, but lose motor strength (thus efficiency) at higher volumes. XBL^2, on the other hand, offers flat BL and will give more BL at higher volumes than many other motor designs, making it more efficient with the power.


I don't know if Nick agrees with all that but it sounds pretty good to me


----------



## ndm

Electrodynamic said:


> [sarcasm]Well there you go, I don't even need to come out with a 3" or 4" mid because someone else has.[/sarcasm]
> 
> The latter is no different than saying that all overhung topologies are the same, all under-hung topologies are the same, even further reaching that all speakers are the same. They all have a voice coil and a magnet.
> 
> But in all seriousness I may visit a 3" midrange in the future. The XBL^2 tweeters have surely proven there is a market for items like that. Maybe I should switch from subwoofers and make midranges and tweeters, haha.


Mids....yes, absolutely.

But ....good sir, Please do not switch from subs. Some of us are holding out for a couple flat subs with full size performance to come back for a short run.


----------



## Electrodynamic

gstokes said:


> Was researching XBL topology and found this post from Jonathan at ecoustics forum,,
> Xbl2 technology: what is it? superior to other designs? why? - ecoustics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Nick agrees with all that but it sounds pretty good to me


I actually agree with everything he said. Well put.


----------



## gstokes

I think S.I. would fly like an eagle if he made maybe a 4" mid or 5.25" to please the masses, maybe some big ovals, hint..
You got what it takes with a cool name "electrodynamic", an entire car audio forum to support you.
There's an old saying "if you build it they will come" and it holds true..
Just Do It 

lower priced products sell easier because more people can afford it, people will spend money on front stage because they want SQ, they're easier satisfied with the lower priced sub, at least i am.


----------



## nineball76

A 3-4" mid, bring back full production on the tm65. Could sell a full on 3 way xbl set ready for active users, for ~$500 shipped. I could see that being a big hit.


----------



## thebookfreak58

And include a sub for $1000


----------



## Victor_inox

When we can expect tweeters paid for to show up? Just curious.


----------



## piyush7243

Victor_inox said:


> When we can expect tweeters paid for to show up? Just curious.


I think Nick mentioned something about 50 days after payment. I might be wrong though

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Yup, a 3-3.5" mid with xbl would be a very welcome addition Nick. Sign me up for the first pair! I'll also provide a full review of the full 4-way system with your TM65's, the M25 and the new mid along with the BM mkIV. Easy enough to pop them into Michelle's car as she's already using the BM and the same sized front drivers 



-Steve


----------



## RRizz

Is pre-order open on those 3" mids yet................ Its already in my sig, Nick.


----------



## captainobvious

RRizz said:


> Is pre-order open on those 3" mids yet................ Its already in my sig, Nick.


A fellow PA'er, eh? Whereabouts?


----------



## gstokes

piyush7243 said:


> I think Nick mentioned something about 50 days after payment. I might be wrong though


That's what i read also, sometime in April works for me..


----------



## RRizz

captainobvious said:


> A fellow PA'er, eh? Whereabouts?


Pine Grove, Schuylkill county. About 45 min. north of Harrisburg. And you??


----------



## Catalyx

Nick, I'm curious, what would you do differently if building a tweeter you could sell for $400 a pair?


----------



## Victor_inox

Catalyx said:


> Nick, I'm curious, what would you do differently if building a tweeter you could sell for $400 a pair?


 Solid anodized aluminium body.... That`s it.


----------



## Alrojoca

Victor_inox said:


> Solid anodized aluminium body.... That`s it.


Also 
Fancy exotic colored aluminum, fancy grill , colored mounting threaded ring, and brass spring loaded release terminals.


----------



## rton20s

Catalyx said:


> Nick, I'm curious, what would you do differently if building a tweeter you could sell for $400 a pair?


Slap an SI logo on these and mark them up? 

KAXBLTWT - Kravchenko-Audio


----------



## Victor_inox

rton20s said:


> Slap an SI logo on these and mark them up?
> 
> KAXBLTWT - Kravchenko-Audio


Hexagonal mesh along 100 bucks extra.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

thebookfreak58 said:


> And include a sub for $1000


Nope. That *one* $1,000 12"subwoofer is staying with me.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Catalyx said:


> Nick, I'm curious, what would you do differently if building a tweeter you could sell for $400 a pair?


Not too much honestly. If I were to decide to keep things secretive I'd say absolutely zero. But being honest there are a few things I would do differently given target applications/specifics but not vastly different than the M25. The M25 uses an open-tooled aluminum chassis that has an integrated diffuser and rear chamber along with a protective grille. Honestly the open-tooled design of the factory, more expensive from a retail standpoint, tweeter was pretty good already but making it XBL^2 made it even better. Higher extension, more linear stroke, etc. 

The "what would I do if..." list could go on forever. 

And on that note I'll go ahead and chime in here to set the record straight about me not making speakers anymore:

I had made the decision to stop all direct sales and focus on my OEM clients due to being burnt out on the direct sales market. Maybe it was too many choice customers in a small time frame. I can't really tell you exactly what set me off but I can tell you that I spent a decent sum of money buying CNC machines, former materials, wire, nomex wrap, adhesives, etc, to produce voice coils for a living. After all that invesment I found out how many coils need to be produced per day/week/month in order to make a living. At that point I realized that I could keep making the drivers that I personally assemble and make the same income. ...and then you guys on DIYMA talked me into making the M25 tweeter. Who knows what you guys will talk me into making next.


----------



## norurb

If not the TM65 how about a TM8? Shallow, 10mm xmax one way and xbl2?


----------



## HulkSmash

norurb said:


> If not the TM65 how about a TM8? Shallow, 10mm xmax one way and xbl2?


I'd go for a three way with the shallow 8" mentioned here along with a 4" and tweeter. Hit the BMW aftermarket with something like this.


----------



## Lorin

A shallow 8, in a dvc (2 ohm final load) would be the bee's knees. As a midbass, door mounted option


----------



## nineball76

norurb said:


> If not the TM65 how about a TM8? Shallow, 10mm xmax one way and xbl2?


Great thanks. You just spent my next months income. I'd be after many 8's. The tm65 is perfect for the car, but the truck needs a bit more ass behind it. Tm8, tm35, and m25. Yup. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Bruneti

Please produce more BM MKIV's...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk

I'd be happy with MKIV's as well.


----------



## Electrodynamic

FWIW I stopped M25 ordering a little early and there will be at least 50 tweeters up for grabs. As soon I receive shipping notification that the tweeters are on their way I will re-open regular ordering. There will not be another pre-order price as the regular price is still much lower than I should price them at.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

im in for a pair of the tweeters when they are available


----------



## Jon225

deeppinkdiver said:


> im in for a pair of the tweeters when they are available


Same here missed out.:mean:


----------



## nineball76

I'm OK waiting for full pricing. As long as I get in on a few.


----------



## Lymen

I'd love a pair!


----------



## bassfreak85

any parameters? exacly what benifits are you getting for a XBL tweeter?


----------



## Electrodynamic

bassfreak85 said:


> any parameters? exacly what benifits are you getting for a XBL tweeter?


T/S parameters are not usually supplied for tweeters as the T/S parameters are used for enclosure alignment and type for speakers...not for tweeters because tweeters do not need to be placed in a certain type of enclosure (sealed, ported, etc). 

XBL^2 motor topology is beneficial for increased bandwidth (lower inductance) which improves transient response overall. You can see by the response plot that there is a huge bandwidth while maintining an 89 dB sensitivity on the M25 tweeter. Extremely hard to do that with a normal topology tweeter without spending $400 per unit.


----------



## Proboscis

I need to buy a pair when available I don't care how much they cost. Thx


----------



## gstokes

bassfreak85 said:


> .. exactly what benefits are you getting for a XBL tweeter?


Other motor topology's have 4 - 5% distortion @ 70% excursion..

The XBL^2 has 1% distortion @ 70% excursion..


----------



## Jscoyne2

So do we have any idea when said ordering will be available?

And seeing how fast the tm65s sold out. If you wanted to be fair, you could offer 1/3 of your stock at 3 different times. Give people time to buy them who work different schedules. Thats just an idea though. good customer service and all...


----------



## Electrodynamic

I had the M25 tweeter Klippel measured for frequency response and impedance. The tweeter sounded really great on my table [video on previous pages] but I wanted to be absolutely certain the Fs was as low as the build house claimed especially in such a compact unit. 

The Fs is actually 1,350 Hz, not 800 Hz, and both the frequency response plot and the impedance plot show this very well. Do I still recommend a crossover point of 1,600 Hz? Only if you are using a 48 dB/octave slope. A high-pass of 2,000 Hz with a 24 dB/octave is a better solution as most people do not have the option of 48 dB slopes. 

The good news is sensitivity is a solid 91 dB across the board and the tweeter still extends easily to 30,000 on-axis. 

Below are the results:

Zero smoothing frequency response from 200 Hz to 40,000 Hz:









Impedance plot:









Why am I showing this even though the results are different than what the build house supplied? Same reason why I divulged all of the Klippel data on the TM65's. There is no reason or need to hide data or response plots. Klippel is the most comprehensive test and measurement system for loudspeakers and I wanted to be certain that I was using actual response measurements and data rather than taking a build house's information. I sent Klippel North America the two sample tweeters I received from the build house and both tweeters measured the same. The above response plots and impedance plots were the same on both tweeters and that is how the M25's will look/behave. 

I will change the response plot and Fs information on my web page within the next hour. I still consider this a fairly broad-band tweeter because it can be used at 2,000 Hz and extends to 30,000 Hz. Will it play safely down to 800 Hz? No. But it will play down to where our TM65's drop-off so it will mate very well with the TM65's.


----------



## dgage

Looking good Nick. Definitely looking forward to testing it.


----------



## AAAAAAA

What would be neat and different would be an xbl dome mid-range to go along with those, and instead of an 8 like many think they want, an xbl 6x9 would be even better with close to the same cone area but likely much easier to install for many.


----------



## piyush7243

The tweeter looks good from 2k up to 30k. What more we can ask for? Also the distortion will be very well controlled due to xbl topology at lower frequencies. Make sure the QC is tight n we have a winner

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Proboscis

What would be neat and different would be an xbl dome mid-range to go along with those, and instead of an 8 like many think they want, an xbl 6x9 would be even better with close to the same cone area but likely much easier to install for many.

This^^^^. A 6x9 comp. with the SI M25 would be stellar


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for the update Nick. Comparing the two plots, the new Klippel plots are much more encouraging than what was provided by the build house. Even if you can't cross these as low as you had originally stated based on build house claims, it looks like these will work pretty well for most two way installs. 

I'm not sure that you would be willing to make the effort, but a comparison of a random sampling from the production batch to the sample tweeters you had Klippel measured would certainly be interesting to see.


----------



## Weigel21

Ever so slightly disappointed that the tweeters have a higher FS than originally planned, but I planned to cross them at 2kHz anyways and the new response does look better from 2kHz on up..


----------



## DDfusion

I'm in the market for a tweeter but I don't understand. Are you in business or out? How long are you sticking around this time?


----------



## PorkCereal

DDfusion said:


> I'm in the market for a tweeter but I don't understand. Are you in business or out? How long are you sticking around this time?


He only does limited productions. He makes some then sells what he has. Once he has stock, he opens sales back up for those items.


----------



## etroze

And he's in business building for oem companies. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76

So was there actual consideration on a 3-4" mid? My golf has 6.5 and tweeter in rear doors and would consider doing a full SI build, front 3 way, rear 2 way, all fully active on one of those new Zapco 12 channel dsp.


----------



## jamesjones

Got a tracking notification from Sundown so either these or the leftover TM65s are shipping...


----------



## PorkCereal

Tm65 are shipping within the next few days per Nick. Actually had the pleasure of speaking with him on the phone. Think he's still waiting on the m25s to come in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21

Yeah, I got in on the M25's, but no shipping notification as of yet, not that I'm in any rush to get them. It's probably TM65's, if you bought a pair recently.


----------



## seafish

jamesjones said:


> Got a tracking notification from Sundown so either these or the leftover TM65s are shipping...


Since the tweeters aren't even back from the build house yet, I'd have to guess that the notice is for your TM65 order.


----------



## aznlunatic

jamesjones said:


> Got a tracking notification from Sundown so either these or the leftover TM65s are shipping...


Left over TM65's, Nick uses the same shipping port as Sundown.


----------



## Electrodynamic

aznlunatic said:


> Left over TM65's, Nick uses the same shipping port as Sundown.


^ Yes, true. That will hopefully be fixed to reflect Stereo Integrity even though the address is virtually the same just to make it easier for people to identify. 

But back OT...

I have been in discussions with Warkwyn (North American Klippel Representative) about the impedance and ultimately the frequency response of the M25's. You can see one tiny dip in the upper inductance rise and another dip below Fo [peak impedance at Fs]. Kent at Warkwyn believes it is an air leak so I discussed this with the owner of the build house tonight over Skype and he too confirmed the belief of an air leak and pointed out that the hole where the wire comes out the back of the unit is not sealed with glue so he is going to build another sample today and measure the impedance plot to verify that the dips go away upon measurement. 

Here is what Klippel thinks the impedance plot should look like without the irregularities [blue] vs. what is actually being measured [dark red]:


----------



## WhiteL02

So would this small fix make the fs lower again? Still trying to learn the science of everything?


----------



## rton20s

WhiteL02 said:


> So would this small fix make the fs lower again? Still trying to learn the science of everything?


Keep in mind that what he posted are estimated corrections. But yes, the Fs does get lower. So, the original quote from the build house was 820 Hz. The Klippel tested Fs was 1350 Hz and the estimated correction is 1051 Hz.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Further Klippel analysis and pictures from Warkwyn:




























What does this all mean? Further inspecting the tweeter element housing for a larger possible air leak that is causing the slightly irregular impedance hump at Fs will take quite a bit more additional funds along with tearing one of the two samples completely apart and then rebuilding it here at Warkwyn USA. Doing the latter would delay the production process by at least two months and while it would drive Fs down a little bit but it would not impact the rest of the frequency response by a substantial amount. Basically if the latter were to be given the green light production would be moved back 2+ months, once the assumed air leak was found and fixed you could cross over the tweeter at 1,500 Hz instead of 2,000 Hz, and the price of the tweeters would go up to around $100 each to make up for the expansive and expensive Klippel testing. 

I am not choosing to have Warkwyn keep looking into the tweeter and spending many billable hours tracking down the theoretical impedance plot. I have been in discussion with the build house of the tweeters many times in the past week or two about the tweeter and the owner of the build house is very receptive of the information and is going to inspect the manufacturing of the tweeters to ensure nothing is left open or un-sealed that may impact the impedance plot for production. 

Speaking of production, here are a few pictures of the coils mated to the diaphragms:


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Going to great lengths to achieve great sound! Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Electrodynamic

M25 production is finished.


----------



## jamesjones

Ooo, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Weigel21

Awesome!


----------



## seafish

That is excellent news…really looking forward to mine.


----------



## Victor_inox

hopefully shipping Monday?


----------



## Electrodynamic

Victor_inox said:


> hopefully shipping Monday?


These pictures are from China. The M25's will not be shipping on Monday.


----------



## Victor_inox

Electrodynamic said:


> These pictures are from China. The M25's will not be shipping on Monday.


 Thank you for clarification.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Victor_inox said:


> Thank you for clarification.


You are welcome.


----------



## mcnaugcl

Electrodynamic said:


> These pictures are from China. The M25's will not be shipping on Monday.


Do you have an approximate date they will ship, or at least month? I ordered 2 pair, and my shipping address is going to be changing soon. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteL02

Awesome news! What did the final specs come out being?


----------



## gstokes

Quoted from Nick on February 24th, "Lead time on the tweeters is 50 days to our facility"

I interpret that as the tweeters will arrive at Nick's shop no earlier then April 14th, then they will have to be packaged and shipped and you might see them by April 29th, if you're lucky..

Be patient grasshopper


----------



## Electrodynamic

I just received an email from the build house that the tweeters are finished and in being true to what I stated earlier I am opening up ordering for the remaining 50 pcs from this run. Again there are 50 pcs (25 pairs) available for ordering before I shut ordering down for this production run. If the tweeters over-sell before I wake up tomorrow morning the orders over 50pcs will be refunded. 

Ordering is now open for the remaining M25 tweeters from this prodution run.


----------



## T3mpest

For once working the overnight didn't screw me over when it came to getting something.. Got in on the regular order at least. I have a set of KAXBLTWT as well, if I can get each set to fit it'll be a shootout, if not, whatever fits easiest wins. Both sets will be a easy sell on here I think.


----------



## iroller

Ya good thing I looked I ordered about hour ago, I missed out last time


----------



## Electrodynamic

Pictures of how the M25's will be packaged when you guys receive them:


----------



## norurb

Closing porn tab - now staring at set of M25s.


----------



## bertholomey

Great job Nick - looking forward to hearing them in your car


----------



## teldzc1

I guess one can never have too many tweeters...


----------



## Electrodynamic

bertholomey said:


> Great job Nick - looking forward to hearing them in your car


You and me both. The Alpine Type-R tweeters are ripping my head off to where I don't listen to anything during most of my drive. I can't wait for these things to come in because Klippel still has the test pair of M25's.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Price of $54.99 is for a single M25 or a pair Nick? Want to make sure I didnt just order 1 tweeter..lol


----------



## WhiteL02

Price is for each tweeter.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Dangit.. Ok, thanks


----------



## Porgy

Ordered a set to mate with my tm65s. Now if Nick could work his magic on a 3" midrange id be rocking a full SI setup.


----------



## sbeezy

Hey nick how can I cancel an order of m25s? I just got smacked with a huge financial issue and need to cancel the order I made today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

Electrodynamic said:


> You and me both. The Alpine Type-R tweeters are ripping my head off to where I don't listen to anything during most of my drive. I can't wait for these things to come in because Klippel still has the test pair of M25's.


That makes 3 of us, my Type R's have worn out their welcome and past due for replacement..


----------



## gstokes

sbeezy said:


> .. I just got smacked with a huge financial issue and need to cancel the order I made today


Let me guess, speeding ticket ?


----------



## sbeezy

No I just paid that this morning, it's worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

sbeezy said:


> Hey nick how can I cancel an order of m25s? I just got smacked with a huge financial issue and need to cancel the order I made today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me an email.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Ordering is now closed for this production run. I'll keep this thread informed as to when the tweeters should be here. Shouldn't be more than a week or two from now.


----------



## Electrodynamic

The first couple pairs of M25 tweeters were shipped out today. We will continue shipping them as quickly as possible but please be patient with us as almost the entire production run of tweeters were purchased so we have a lot of orders to process and ship.


----------



## jamesjones




----------



## Weigel21

Wait? Be patient? Been waiting for them this long, another week or so isn't going to kill me. Just glad to hear they've arrived safely and looking forward to installing them with my TM65's in the (hopefully) near future.

edit
@ jamesjones

love your post. LOL


----------



## mechatron

Hi Nick, I've just sent you an email. Thanks mate


----------



## Electrodynamic

mechatron said:


> Hi Nick, I've just sent you an email. Thanks mate


Right back at ya. Check your email for my reply.


----------



## Electrodynamic

jamesjones said:


>


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## mechatron

Electrodynamic said:


> Right back at ya. Check your email for my reply.




Awesome thanks bud. I just replied


----------



## nineball76

Does this mean you've placed an order for the second and third batches yet?


----------



## seafish

Very excited…Are they shipping in the order that the orders were placed??


----------



## piyush7243

Now that was fast. Eagerly waiting for my pair...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LumbermanSVO

The nice thing about traveling 40+ weeks a year is that I get to order stuff and it's just there when I get home. If these aren't there when I get home in a little over a week, they'll definitely be there the next time I'm home!


----------



## Electrodynamic

seafish said:


> Very excited…Are they shipping in the order that the orders were placed??


Absolutely. It's only fair that way.


----------



## mcnaugcl

Hi Nick. I just sent you an email to update my shipping address for order 1268.


----------



## seafish

Electrodynamic said:


> Absolutely. It's only fair that way.


Perfect!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic

mcnaugcl said:


> Hi Nick. I just sent you an email to update my shipping address for order 1268.


I received your email and have replied to it noting the change of address.


----------



## aznlunatic

Electrodynamic said:


> Absolutely. It's only fair that way.


Great to hear that they are starting to get shipped. Please let us know what order numbers have been shipped liked what you did previously with the TM65's, will be great for myself and others to see when they could possible start to expect their M25's


----------



## gstokes

aznlunatic said:


> Great to hear that they are starting to get shipped. Please let us know what order numbers have been shipped..


I have no idea why Nick put's up with stuff like this, beyond me..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> I have no idea why Nick put's up with stuff like this, beyond me..


deal with someone saying theyre glad the items shipped???


----------



## Weigel21

No, the asking to know what order numbers have shipped. I mean seriously, if yours shipped, then you should have gotten an email stating such. If they haven't shipped, you haven't gotten an email, so just wait, it's not going to kill anyone to wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## aznlunatic

Weigel21 said:


> No, the asking to know what order numbers have shipped. I mean seriously, if yours shipped, then you should have gotten an email stating such. If they haven't shipped, you haven't gotten an email, so just wait, it's not going to kill anyone to wait a couple more weeks.



I think you need to calm down...I never said he had to do it, I'm just saying it would be cool if he did let us know what order numbers he got to like what he did on his Facebook page updating everyone on what order numbers he got up to when he was shipping the TM65's. If nick does not have time then it's fine too because I clearly understand the time frame he posted when I placed my purchase.


----------



## nineball76

SkizeR said:


> deal with someone saying theyre glad the items shipped???


I think it's about the whole "tell us what order numbers ship" ********. No patience, crap.


----------



## jamesjones

Can't wait to pair my set with the ID 6x9s I just bought. Should be a nice front stage.


----------



## Weigel21

Calm down? Why? I'm not irate. I've ordered a pair and am patiently waiting (as should you). I'll get a notice when they ship, as will you. What does it matter if there's 20 or 200 more orders to ship ahead of you, they'll ship when they ship. Hell, if he went ahead and told you what all orders have shipped, what would you do then? Ask how long it'll take to get to "your" order?


----------



## 1fishman

Only listened for a short time but ah, these, are some dam nice tweeters! Wow... Really, better than i expected. No really, great job Mr SI.


----------



## dgage

1fishman said:


> Only listened for a short time but ah, these, are some dam nice tweeters! Wow... Really, better than i expected. No really, great job Mr SI.


That is so not cool, you're not supposed to say stuff like that until we all get our tweeters. You must be the type to start eating at the table when your food comes out first. J/K.  Glad you're liking them can't wait to get my set.


----------



## Electrodynamic

1fishman said:


> Only listened for a short time but ah, these, are some dam nice tweeters! Wow... Really, better than i expected. No really, great job Mr SI.


Good to hear that you like them. I love the way they perform so I'm glad you are enjoying them so far. 

I'll get more orders shipped out tomorrow. I've been busy the past few days building 24's now that my vehicle issues have been taken care of but I'll ship out a good bit of the earlier orders by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Errldaily

Hell yeah great news!!!


----------



## seafish

1fishman said:


> Only listened for a short time but ah, these, are some dam nice tweeters! Wow... Really, better than i expected. No really, great job Mr SI.


Are you listening to them just solo or with other drivers and a XO?? Details, please??

Will you ever be able and/or willing to do a side by side review of these and the KAXBLTWT that you have installed in one of your rides??


----------



## 1fishman

seafish said:


> Are you listening to them just solo or with other drivers and a XO?? Details, please??
> 
> Will you ever be able and/or willing to do a side by side review of these and the KAXBLTWT that you have installed in one of your rides??


Have them at 2500hz with 24 slope. I didn't tune them or anything, just placed them on the dash. And didn't try them crossed any lower. I spent another hour in my van and Man I REALLY like them!! Detailed as it gets in my experience, and can play clean and loud. Fantastic value for sure.


----------



## seafish

1fishman said:


> Have them at 2500hz with 24 slope. I didn't tune them or anything, just placed them on the dash. And didn't try them crossed any lower. I spent another hour in my van and Man I REALLY like them!! Detailed as it gets in my experience, and can play clean and loud. Fantastic value for sure.


That is EXCELLENT news…I will most likely be running them with all Stereo Integrity speakers in my Jeep--

TWO BMmkIV
FOUR TM65
TWO M25

Here's hoping that the M25 will keep up with the MidBass from FOUR of the TM65.

That being said, in fact, I bought TWO pairs of the M25 just in case I can figure a way to run them in tandem to get more output WITHOUT screwing up the stage and imaging. Maybe one pair of MT25 in the front doors just above one pair of TM65 and another up pair of MT25 in the dash?? The other pair of TM65 will be in the rear doors as part of a midbass array with the front pair" I do remember reading about how some "old school" builds would run tweets in their kicks with the mibass, as well as another pair of identical tweets up high to bring the stage up!!

I am thinkign that with proper XO, correct TA and plenty of EQ, I might get it to work with TWO pairs of the M25 tweeters to go with the TWO pairs of TM65.


----------



## gstokes

Awesome reviews, looking forward to replacing my Type R's and enjoying some quality sound, the trip from North Carolina to NW Oregon takes a few days so maybe they will show up this week..


----------



## Jscoyne2

gstokes said:


> Awesome reviews, looking forward to replacing my Type R's and enjoying some quality sound, the trip from North Carolina to NW Oregon takes a few days so maybe they will show up this week..


What are you doing out here (im in oregon)?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteL02

1fishman said:


> Have them at 2500hz with 24 slope. I didn't tune them or anything, just placed them on the dash. And didn't try them crossed any lower. I spent another hour in my van and Man I REALLY like them!! Detailed as it gets in my experience, and can play clean and loud. Fantastic value for sure.


Great news! Excited about hearing more reviews and getting mine to listen for myself!!!


----------



## gstokes

Jscoyne2 said:


> What are you doing out here (im in oregon)?


I live in Beaverton just outside Portland, been here for 8 years and love it, anytime you want to meet up let me know..

I will be in Goldendale Washington May 27 - 30 for Van Stock by Poison Ivy Vans
https://www.facebook.com/events/731327853637110/

If you got a Van come join us, if not come anyway it's gonna be a party with live music and lot's of loose women..


----------



## gstokes

Nick just called after noticing i live in apartment and wanted to know if i would like signed confirmation because of the chance of someone stealing my package and i said "yes" of course but that was very thoughtful, Nick is the best !!

My tweeters should arrive early next week, awesome..


----------



## Jscoyne2

Are these a limited time offer like that tm65s?


----------



## brumledb

For anyone keeping track... I have order #1263 and I just received my shipping email.


----------



## PorkCereal

Woot! I'm not far behind. Nick please remember my address change email. =)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnaugcl

Hi Nick. Just sent you another email. Just got my shipping notification. My shipping address didn't get changed. Order 1268.


----------



## gstokes

Over 1268 pairs sold, that number is probably higher but that's a great start for the first batch of a brand new design that nobody had experience with and every single review has been extremely positive, KUDOS..


----------



## PorkCereal

gstokes said:


> Over 1268 pairs sold, that number is probably higher but that's a great start for the first batch of a brand new design that nobody had experience with and every single review has been extremely positive, KUDOS..


I doubt he sold 1268, i think he's done over 1200 orders of everything he sells. The tm65 order number i have is about 120 more than the tweeter preorder 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

PorkCereal said:


> I doubt he sold 1268, i think he's done over 1200 orders of everything he sells. The tm65 order number i have is about 120 more than the tweeter preorder


Ahh, that makes better sense, ty..


----------



## nineball76

gstokes said:


> Nick just called after noticing i live in apartment and wanted to know if i would like signed confirmation because of the chance of someone stealing my package and i said "yes" of course but that was very thoughtful, Nick is the best !!
> 
> My tweeters should arrive early next week, awesome..


Gonna get them installed quickly? I wouldn't mind hearing them late next week.


----------



## Electrodynamic

PorkCereal said:


> I doubt he sold 1268, i think he's done over 1200 orders of everything he sells. The tm65 order number i have is about 120 more than the tweeter preorder
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Haha, those order numbers are from when we switched over to the new looking web page.


----------



## Electrodynamic

mcnaugcl said:


> Hi Nick. Just sent you another email. Just got my shipping notification. My shipping address didn't get changed. Order 1268.


Gotcha. Thank you very much for sending another email. Slipped through today but I'll call first thing tomorrow morning and change your delivery address. Thanks again for the quick email.


----------



## Offroader5

Are these all spoken for yet?


----------



## Electrodynamic

Offroader5 said:


> Are these all spoken for yet?


Yes but there will be more production runs in the near future.


----------



## 1fishman

seafish said:


> Are you listening to them just solo or with other drivers and a XO?? Details, please??
> 
> Will you ever be able and/or willing to do a side by side review of these and the KAXBLTWT that you have installed in one of your rides??


Side by side the KAXBLTWT sound very different to me. With no EQ the M25 sound brighter up top and thinner below 4k. My hearing above 16k isn't all there and i tend to like the brighter sound, the M25's just sounds a bit more lively to my ears. I like both tweeters for but different reasons, go figure.


----------



## PorkCereal

I've got these on the way, kaxbltwt and the nvx sitting in the house, choices oh choices 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz

patiently awaiting order #1274


----------



## gstokes

RRizz said:


> patiently awaiting order #1274


If it makes you feel any better mine will arrive tomorrow


----------



## PorkCereal

RRizz said:


> patiently awaiting order #1274


Should be soon.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I don't know my order number, but I got home from a 4-week trip and found my tweeters had been delivered already.

With 5 TM65's and 5 M25's sitting on the shelf, I guess it's time to start building and thinking about power...


----------



## RRizz

What are you building?? A motor home?? Lol


----------



## RRizz

gstokes said:


> RRizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> patiently awaiting order #1274
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better mine will arrive tomorrow
Click to expand...

It doesn't, but I appreciate the attempt..!!!!


----------



## LumbermanSVO

RRizz said:


> What are you building?? A motor home?? Lol


Haha! Nope, just a 5.1 system for my home.


----------



## gstokes

I received a notice stating they would be here Wednesday by 830pm but they never showed up ??

Edit: Wednesday delivery turned into Friday delivery, damnit..

Edit: Fed Ex changed the delivery for the 3rd time, now they say it's coming today..

Next time: Use UPS..


----------



## RRizz

If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get mine yet, either....lol


----------



## Electrodynamic

RRizz said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get mine yet, either....lol


Unless your screen name is wildly different from your actual name and you also live in a different state that has the same PA initials to it your tweeters were delivered two hours ago according to FedEx tracking.


----------



## AStephan

Anybody get theirs installed and care to comment on the sound?


----------



## RRizz

Awwwwe yeah...! A reason to be excited about getting off work today!!


----------



## PorkCereal

Mine dropped today, just hope they didn't leave them out in the rain

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

1fishman said:


> Only listened for a short time but ah, these, are some dam nice tweeters! Wow... Really, better than i expected. No really, great job Mr SI.





1fishman said:


> Have them at 2500hz with 24 slope. I didn't tune them or anything, just placed them on the dash. And didn't try them crossed any lower. I spent another hour in my van and Man I REALLY like them!! Detailed as it gets in my experience, and can play clean and loud. Fantastic value for sure.





1fishman said:


> Side by side the KAXBLTWT sound very different to me. With no EQ the M25 sound brighter up top and thinner below 4k. My hearing above 16k isn't all there and i tend to like the brighter sound, the M25's just sounds a bit more lively to my ears. I like both tweeters for but different reasons, go figure.





AStephan said:


> Anybody get theirs installed and care to comment on the sound?


Just look up through this thread a little bit. This page and the page before it. 

But I can see where it got overlooked. If people don't start putting their reviews in new threads this thread is going to be really long and the reviews will get buried.


----------



## EmptyKim

Just got tracking info. Order # 1296 for those keeping track or wanting to know.


----------



## EmptyKim

Electrodynamic said:


> Just look up through this thread a little bit. This page and the page before it.
> 
> But I can see where it got overlooked. If people don't start putting their reviews in new threads this thread is going to be really long and the reviews will get buried.


Can you do an edit to the first post and put in the reviews as you did via quotes here? Or maybe a wiki like page for reviews of this product?


----------



## PorkCereal

I think reviews should be in a separate thread. Lots of order number talk to clutter it up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz

Man.. I hope these things sound as good as they look/feel... Nice work, Nick.


----------



## PorkCereal

Heavy little buggers, tweeter assembly measures right at 2 inches with about another 1/4 in flange for mounting. Should we be sealing the rear hole with some sort of something? Wasn't there some sort of a leak detected on the test machine?


----------



## rton20s

PorkCereal said:


> Should we be sealing the rear hole with some sort of something?


----------



## Electrodynamic

PorkCereal said:


> Heavy little buggers, tweeter assembly measures right at 2 inches with about another 1/4 in flange for mounting. Should we be sealing the rear hole with some sort of something? Wasn't there some sort of a leak detected on the test machine?


There is sealant on the inside where the wire comes out. We didn't get Klippel data and then ignore it for production.


----------



## PorkCereal

Electrodynamic said:


> There is sealant on the inside where the wire comes out. We didn't get Klippel data and then ignore it for production.


Gotcha, wasn't sure if this batch was already in production and shipped before you posted that.


----------



## gstokes

Oh My F'n Gawd !!
These tweeters are awesome, i have never heard such clarity and detail in the music, even at high volumes the detail doesn't go away, it just gets louder and that grin on your face just gets wider, mine are crossed at 3.5k and for me it just doesn't get any better..

I'm not changing a thing, perfection right from the start..

Combined with the M25's on the dash, Image Dynamics X57's in the doors and a Polk Audio Sub under the bed it's something i've never experienced before until today and i can assure you with confidence that the M25 is the only tweeter you will ever need.. 

Large doses of Kudos to Nick for a product that outperforms anything i have ever heard, the M25 tops them all..

I didn't want to come home from my little road trip, i just wanted to keep driving around and listening to beautiful music.

On a scale of 1 - 10, i give it an 11..


----------



## Electrodynamic

gstokes said:


> Oh My F'n Gawd !!
> These tweeters are awesome, i have never heard such clarity and detail in the music, even at high volumes the detail doesn't go away, it just gets louder and that grin on your face just gets wider, mine are crossed at 3.5k and for me it just doesn't get any better..
> 
> I'm not changing a thing, perfection right from the start..
> 
> Combined with the M25's on the dash, Image Dynamics X57's in the doors and a Polk Audio Sub under the bed it's something i've never experienced before until today and i can assure you with confidence that the M25 is the only tweeter you will ever need..
> 
> Large doses of Kudos to Nick for a product that outperforms anything i have ever heard, the M25 tops them all..
> 
> I didn't want to come home from my little road trip, i just wanted to keep driving around and listening to beautiful music.
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10, i give it an 11..


Haha. Great - I'm really glad you like the M25 tweeters. 

I hope you don't mind but I just quoted your review on our Facebook page.


----------



## gstokes

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha. Great - I'm really glad you like the M25 tweeters.
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I just quoted your review on our Facebook page.


No worries Nick, brag on ...


----------



## WhiteL02

gstokes said:


> Oh My F'n Gawd !!
> These tweeters are awesome, i have never heard such clarity and detail in the music, even at high volumes the detail doesn't go away, it just gets louder and that grin on your face just gets wider, mine are crossed at 3.5k and for me it just doesn't get any better..
> 
> I'm not changing a thing, perfection right from the start..
> 
> Combined with the M25's on the dash, Image Dynamics X57's in the doors and a Polk Audio Sub under the bed it's something i've never experienced before until today and i can assure you with confidence that the M25 is the only tweeter you will ever need..
> 
> Large doses of Kudos to Nick for a product that outperforms anything i have ever heard, the M25 tops them all..
> 
> I didn't want to come home from my little road trip, i just wanted to keep driving around and listening to beautiful music.
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10, i give it an 11..


This is great news!!!


----------



## jamesjones

Man I can't wait until mine come in so I can pair them with the ID X69s I just got.


----------



## norurb

piyush7243 said:


> Now that was fast. Eagerly waiting for my pair...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Maybe that could be the SI motto: Stereo Integrity - Get a Pair

just saying


----------



## gstokes

In the beginning of this thread Nick stated the tweeters would be rated for 75 Wrms, but the instructions state they are rated for 50 Wrms, if that's the case i may have chose different tweeters because i assumed i was safe with a 75 Wrms channel, what gives ?


----------



## Electrodynamic

gstokes said:


> In the beginning of this thread Nick stated the tweeters would be rated for 75 Wrms, but the instructions state they are rated for 50 Wrms, if that's the case i may have chose different tweeters because i assumed i was safe with a 75 Wrms channel, what gives ?


If you were after sheer power handling over everything else you should not have even considered the M25's. The difference between 50 watts and 75 watts is about 1.5 Db. If you must send your tweeters an absolute 75 watts RMS every second you are in your vehicle you should look at a different tweeter as the M25 is not the tweeter for you as SPL is more of a concern than fidelity.

Do the M25's handle the power you are sending them? Do they sound good while doing it? Did the 25 watt difference make the tweeters explode?

Through testing and Klippel data the power handling rating may have been adjusted but again if 1.5 dB of output is a deal breaker you should look elsewhere.


----------



## piyush7243

norurb said:


> Maybe that could be the SI motto: Stereo Integrity - Get a Pair
> 
> just saying


lol. Nice tag line. They are on the way now and will post a Detailed review soon


----------



## piyush7243

Electrodynamic said:


> If you were after sheer power handling over everything else you should not have even considered the M25's. The difference between 50 watts and 75 watts is about 1.5 Db. If you must send your tweeters an absolute 75 watts RMS every second you are in your vehicle you should look at a different tweeter as the M25 is not the tweeter for you as SPL is more of a concern than fidelity.
> 
> Through testing and Klippel data the power handling rating may have been adjusted but again if 1.5 dB of output is a deal breaker you should look elsewhere.


I think it doesnt make a lot of difference.Ability to take more power to go a wee bit louder doesn't make a lot of difference till you are not playing lower freq range.


----------



## PorkCereal

Think the difference is max vs recommended. Even the tm65 and bm say different power handling on the box than what the spec sheet in the box states. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz

Should have pods finished by tomorrow.. Excited to hear these beauties in action.


----------



## gstokes

Electrodynamic said:


> If you were after sheer power handling over everything else you should not have even considered the M25's. The difference between 50 watts and 75 watts is about 1.5 Db. If you must send your tweeters an absolute 75 watts RMS every second you are in your vehicle you should look at a different tweeter as the M25 is not the tweeter for you as SPL is more of a concern than fidelity.
> 
> Do the M25's handle the power you are sending them? Do they sound good while doing it? Did the 25 watt difference make the tweeters explode?
> 
> Through testing and Klippel data the power handling rating may have been adjusted but again if 1.5 dB of output is a deal breaker you should look elsewhere.


Volume is not the issue, power handling is the issue..

75 Wrms rating was promised and a 50 Wrms rating was delivered..


----------



## rob feature

Electrodynamic said:


> Yes but there will be more production runs in the near future.


So do I need to keep my ear to the ground or is there some sort of list? Because if there is I'd like to get my name on it.


----------



## peg_legs

I'm in when the next ones become available


----------



## Alrojoca

gstokes said:


> Volume is not the issue, power handling is the issue..
> 
> 75 Wrms rating was promised and a 50 Wrms rating was delivered..



I had my morel tweeters, driven off the head unit with 20W each and still had to lower the output level 2 db's on my hu crossovers . And not a whole lot of difference even with 100W from a power amp, and they handle 125W rms

If you cross it high enough and set your amps gains accordingly, you would not have an issue.

Welcome to the world of decent sounding tweeters, if you have not heard decent $130-200 pair twweters before, it's expected to have a reaction like the one you just had.
Everybody would have different reaction or side effects, depending on their ears and sensitivity, some can come hours or weeks after listening, fatigue, ear pain headaches all of that counts to me more than just a enjoying a couple of songs.

Another thing is, do I hear the tweeters when playing music, are they distracting even though they are very enjoyable? Or not too bright and distracting but simply blend and disappear not being able to tell they are there and just disappear on the stage like I'm used with mine although not with sparkling detail only when it counts?


----------



## gijoe

gstokes said:


> Volume is not the issue, power handling is the issue..
> 
> 75 Wrms rating was promised and a 50 Wrms rating was delivered..


There is a direct relationship between volume (spl) and power. If volume isn't the issue, neither is power handling.

Let's say these are 89db 1watt/1meter, as the original post indicated. With just 64 watts you're looking at 107db. That may not sound too impressive, but we're talking high frequencies and 107db from a tweeter is LOUD! These tweeters should easily reach SPL's that you wouldn't want 3 feet in front of you, at 50 watts. 

I don't have these tweeters, but a 50 watt rms is not something I'd be concerned with from a tweeter. I'm certain that 50 watts is more than you'd want to send them anyway.


----------



## RRizz

I agree with gijoe here. 50 watts to a tweeter is probably approaching unbearable, IMHO


----------



## Offroader5

rob feature said:


> So do I need to keep my ear to the ground or is there some sort of list? Because if there is I'd like to get my name on it.


I'm interested in knowing this as well. I definitely would like a pair of these, and if there is to be another run and you'd like to start a list, I'd love to be on it.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I've thought about the last page of this thread's replies pretty much all day today and I will not only edit the web page but also edit the flyer that I include with the M25's to reflect a power handling range of 25 watts RMS to 75 watts RMS. 50 watts RMS is very comfortable for the tweeter but if you use a higher crossover point and slope the tweeter can handle the higher power of 75 watts RMS. Thankfully gstokes is using a higher crossover point so 75 watts RMS will not be a problem but if someone was using a crossover point of 1500 Hz then 75 watts RMS may present an issue if said person was actually sending the tweeter 75 watts for a sustained amount of time [with hearing protection I hope!]. Actually as I type this reply I think I'll make the flyer two pages with power handling ratings specified per crossover point and slope. 

And yes I am going to produce another run of these tweeters. I'm waiting to start the run until after I've shipped out all of the current orders. Well I guess on that note I should start the next run right now so the tweeters are ready sooner than later even though I still have a few hundred tweeters to ship out from this run. .


----------



## Weigel21

So for those of us you've gotten shipping confirmation, this information you plan to put on (an included?) flyer, will it all be on the M25's product page on your home site?


----------



## Victor_inox

Did I read it correctly that all orders shipped out including mine?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

Victor_inox said:


> Did I read it correctly that all orders shipped out including mine?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


You did not read that information correctly (or I didn't type it correctly). *edit* It did sound like I have all the tweeters shipped out but I just edited the post. Not all of the orders have shipped. Exactly half of the orders have been shipped out as of yesterday. I should have all the orders shipped out by the end of this coming week or early the week after. And yes your tweeters were shipped out on Thursday.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Weigel21 said:


> So for those of us you've gotten shipping confirmation, this information you plan to put on (an included?) flyer, will it all be on the M25's product page on your home site?


Sure. I can add it to the product page for easy viewing / downloading.


----------



## Weigel21

Did you get an email confirmation like I (and I'm thinking everyone else that ordered some) got?


----------



## RRizz

*installed*

Made some pods for sail panels, and replaced a set of hertz T28's that I had in.. crossed at 3.125hz, picking up detail duties from my 2" widebands, and strapped to my JBL MS1004 amp. After an hour of listening/tweaking, I am glad I picked these up. They seem to bring a level of detail at power levels that made the hertz tweeters harsh with ease. Very smooth. Hopefully tonight I will be able to spend some quality time in car fine tuning, and smiling.
Well worth the $ in my opinion.


----------



## Victor_inox

Got mine today.
Haven't listened just yet.build quality is outstanding for the price.hefty 4.8 OZ each tweeter. screw terminals would be nice but perhaps Nick left it for limited or whatever upgraded version. Either way Solid aluminum body and impeccable anodizing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox

Properly sized screws is a nice touch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz

got mine tuned and put some serious listening time on them. I'm impressed, and happy to say that the majority of my sounds are being brought to life with stereo integrity products. Bm mk4 is flawless, TM65 are top-notch........ Now, about that 3" broadband, Nick............


----------



## gstokes

Extremely pleased with mine after a few days of listening and have received several compliments on the sound, fantastic tweeters..


----------



## Alrojoca

Were the screws included? Nah!


----------



## brumledb

Alrojoca said:


> Were the screws included? Nah!


Screws are included.


----------



## Victor_inox

Alrojoca said:


> Were the screws included? Nah!


Yup,foam has special indent between tweeters to hold them,very thoughtful.
I love attention to details.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca

Victor_inox said:


> Yup,foam has special indent between tweeters to hold them,very thoughtful.
> I love attention to details.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I like hex heads, they look better. The thread is for wood, I assume. How long are they aprox?


----------



## EmptyKim

Can't wait. I think mine arrive tomorrow.


----------



## gstokes

Alrojoca said:


> I like hex heads, they look better. The thread is for wood, I assume. How long are they aprox?


1"..


----------



## Victor_inox

1" and coarse thread.


----------



## Weigel21

Mine were waiting on my porch for me when I got home a little over an hour ago...


----------



## SQLnovice

gstokes said:


> Extremely pleased with mine after a few days of listening and have received several compliments on the sound, fantastic tweeters..


What your xover point for these?


----------



## WhiteL02

They do look great! Can't wait to hook these up for a listen. Glad to hear people are liking them.


----------



## SQLnovice

I email that ebay guy inquiring about cost and if he could make pods for these. I also send him the pic with the measurements provided by Nick. If anyone else want's to contact him feel free. I remembered someone mentioned that there might be a language barrier. I'm pretty sure a few more members might be interested.


----------



## Victor_inox

SQLnovice said:


> I email that ebay guy inquiring about cost and if he could make pods for these. I also send him the pic with the measurements provided by Nick. If anyone else want's to contact him feel free. I remembered someone mentioned that there might be a language barrier. I'm pretty sure a few more members might be interested.


I believe that guy is also on this forum.


----------



## PorkCereal

nemez111 is the ebay guy i believe hes talking about
nemez111 | eBay


----------



## WhiteL02

If you could get that guy to build some I would be interested. Please keep us informed.


----------



## SQLnovice

Yea, that's him.


----------



## Alrojoca

gstokes said:


> 1"..


Thanks 





Victor_inox said:


> 1" and coarse thread.


Thanks and those I can't find at HD or lowes, only on line.

Local stores only have standard and metric threads. PE I think sells those


----------



## Electrodynamic

RRizz said:


> got mine tuned and put some serious listening time on them. I'm impressed, and happy to say that the majority of my sounds are being brought to life with stereo integrity products. Bm mk4 is flawless, TM65 are top-notch........ Now, about that 3" broadband, Nick............





gstokes said:


> Extremely pleased with mine after a few days of listening and have received several compliments on the sound, fantastic tweeters..





Victor_inox said:


> Yup,foam has special indent between tweeters to hold them,very thoughtful.
> I love attention to details.


I'm glad you guys are enjoying the tweeters.  Mine might get installed this next weekend along with a pair of TM65's! 

Yep, we included the black screws for mounting in their own little pocket in the packing foam. I think it's pretty funny but someone ordered five M25 tweeters [come to find out he going to use them in a 5.1 system for his home] and I cut one of the tweeter boxes in half to ship his single 5'th tweeter. Of course they were all put in a single shipping box but the one tweeter box literally had a power saw cut it in half. Tweeters nor screws were in the box at the time of cutting, haha.


----------



## jamesjones

Woo got the notice my tweets are on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## EmptyKim

They're here! Hope to get them in soon!


----------



## WhiteL02

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm glad you guys are enjoying the tweeters.  Mine might get installed this next weekend along with a pair of TM65's!
> 
> Yep, we included the black screws for mounting in their own little pocket in the packing foam. I think it's pretty funny but someone ordered five M25 tweeters [come to find out he going to use them in a 5.1 system for his home] and I cut one of the tweeter boxes in half to ship his single 5'th tweeter. Of course they were all put in a single shipping box but the one tweeter box literally had a power saw cut it in half. Tweeters nor screws were in the box at the time of cutting, haha.


Good deal. I have been waiting on progress pics of your system so you can enjoy your own work!


----------



## Landshark77

I'm installing my tweeters in the original in dash position (pointed up towards the windshield) for now until I purchase or make a pillar tweeter pods.

My question is...will they should horrible mounted in the dash?

Thanks


----------



## AStephan

How low can these be crossed over at?


----------



## piyush7243

AStephan said:


> How low can these be crossed over at?


[email protected] to 2k @24db should be good enough

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage

piyush7243 said:


> [email protected] to 2k @24db should be good enough


I'll add the caveat this would be using rated power. If you decide to use more than 50w, I'd stay above 2,000Hz to be safe.


----------



## AStephan

Mine arrived today, and I got them installed pretty much right away, it's an easy swap in the stock location of my CRV. I have them crossed over at 2000Hz @24db and they sound really really good, smooth, airy and detailed, I like them better than the JBL 660gti tweeters that they replaced.

I only planned on listening to them for a few minutes but ended up sitting in my car for almost an hour, going through a bunch of favorite songs. My girlfriend finally came outside and said I was a weirdo for sitting in my car lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic

AStephan said:


> Mine arrived today, and I got them installed pretty much right away, it's an easy swap in the stock location of my CRV. I have them crossed over at 2000Hz @24db and they sound really really good, smooth, airy and detailed, I like them better than the JBL 660gti tweeters that they replaced.
> 
> I only planned on listening to them for a few minutes but ended up sitting in my car for almost an hour, going through a bunch of favorite songs. My girlfriend finally came outside and said I was a weirdo for sitting in my car lol.


Awesome. Thanks for the quick review and also for listing what the M25's replaced in your system.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm glad you guys are enjoying the tweeters.  Mine might get installed this next weekend along with a pair of TM65's!
> 
> Yep, we included the black screws for mounting in their own little pocket in the packing foam. I think it's pretty funny but someone ordered five M25 tweeters [come to find out he going to use them in a 5.1 system for his home] and I cut one of the tweeter boxes in half to ship his single 5'th tweeter. Of course they were all put in a single shipping box but the one tweeter box literally had a power saw cut it in half. Tweeters nor screws were in the box at the time of cutting, haha.


That's me.  

I was going to mention that it looked like the box had been cut with a saw, I thought it was quite humorous as well.

I originally purchased two TM65's to pair with my horns, but ultimately decided to go with Audax mids and dedicated midbass drivers for the car. So I was left with two TM65's and no plans to use them. Then you opened up ordering on the TM65's again so I ordered three more and decided to use them in the home. I just needed some tweeters, then you opened up ordering on the M25's...


----------



## Porgy

Just got mine. Impeccable build quality. So I have SI M25 tweets, SI TM65 Mids, an Obsidian 12" in the trunk. If only there was a company that could make a nice set of 3" mids to round it all out. Some company, someone who could design a a 3" XBL^2 of the same quality and caliber as the rest of these speakers..... hrmm....


----------



## rton20s

Porgy said:


> Just got mine. Impeccable build quality. So I have SI M25 tweets, SI TM65 Mids, an Obsidian 12" in the trunk. If only there was a company that could make a nice set of 3" mids to round it all out. Some company, someone who could design a a 3" XBL^2 of the same quality and caliber as the rest of these speakers..... hrmm....


Carbon C3 | Illusion Audio


----------



## Porgy

rton20s said:


> Carbon C3 | Illusion Audio


Just a hair outside my budget. And by hair I mean impending divorce if I bought those.

The wonderful thing about SI speakers is they provide amazing sound quality without requiring a second mortgage.


----------



## rton20s

Porgy said:


> Just a hair outside my budget. And by hair I mean impending divorce if I bought those.
> 
> The wonderful thing about SI speakers is they provide amazing sound quality without requiring a second mortgage.


Unfortunately, the driver I linked to is the only XBL^2 3" currently in production. Until SI releases something, you may have to look at bumping up to a 4"+ driver if you really want an XBL^2 midrange. 

Creative Sound - Product Details

M130X Woofer


----------



## Lanson

the LGK 1.0 isn't XBL but it sure does a good job. Needs serious box size though, or I supposed you could IB them. The FR89EX can boogie though, and I had those guys in small sealed pods in my Vette build, crossed at about 375ish to 3750 @ 24dB/oct. They had no appreciable, measurable distortion according to REW and a Umik (not sure if that's an acceptable way to measure, but sounded good to the ear as well.)

edit: also I have a pair of the XBL CSS 4.5" mid-woofers (in 8ohm, not 16 like the above link), the ones without truncation. I was going to use them in a bookshelf build but I'd let go of them to a good home if needed. Just pm me if that's an option that works.


----------



## norurb

Another option is the Sundown Audio SA-2.75FR, xbl^2 and 4mm xmax one way.


----------



## Lanson

norurb said:


> Another option is the Sundown Audio SA-2.75FR, xbl^2 and 4mm xmax one way.


Holy damn, I forgot about that one. Didn't they have some issues in testing though? Like distortion / performance issues? I need to re-read the review on here with the test results. That price is for two in a box, amazing.


----------



## rton20s

norurb said:


> Another option is the Sundown Audio SA-2.75FR, xbl^2 and 4mm xmax one way.


Seriously?! How could I forget? I may have a little experience with those...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/174582-sundown-sa-2-75fr-three-phase-review.html

I never got around to doing all three phases before they were pulled from the car as it is going to be sold. The Sundowns even get shipped out of the same building as Stereo Integrity, if I am not mistaken. 

I will say that while these are XBL^2 drivers, there are probably better non-XBL^2 choices for the money.


----------



## Porgy

I actually currently have a pair of Eton 3" I'll be using. This was all more a slight nudge at Nick to put his touch on a 3".


----------



## Mattppi

Subscribed


----------



## james_spearo

The guys asking about the nemez111 pods, I use them in my car, fantastic build quality. 










Cheers


----------



## EmptyKim

james_spearo said:


> The guys asking about the nemez111 pods, I use them in my car, fantastic build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Which mids and tweets are those?


----------



## 1fishman

EmptyKim said:


> Which mids and tweets are those?


I'm guessing KAXTWLAB and some Scan 10f's


----------



## bertholomey

I guessed the 10f's as well


----------



## mmiller

1fishman said:


> I'm guessing KAXTWLAB and some Scan 10f's


Look SB's to me.


----------



## james_spearo

1fishman said:


> I'm guessing KAXTWLAB and some Scan 10f's


Winner winner chicken dinner!

on that note he will customize the size to what you need if he doesn't already have the size in stock, as was the case for my KAXBLTWTs.

English is very broken (german guy) so it took about 6 emails to get it dialed in but very happy customer.


----------



## Bigjppop

Anyone have a pair of these they're not planning to use anytime soon? I just checked the website and it says sold out until August. If you've got some gathering dust that you want to sell, I'll buy the new ones and have them shipped to you. I'm on a bit of a time crunch.


----------



## ndm

Bigjppop said:


> Anyone have a pair of these they're not planning to use anytime soon? I just checked the website and it says sold out until August. If you've got some gathering dust that you want to sell, I'll buy the new ones and have them shipped to you. I'm on a bit of a time crunch.


I have two pair that will hopefully be shipped soon and I know for sure that one pair will not be used. 

My order was in the early 1300's.


----------



## ndm

Does anyone know what was the most recent order number shipped. I am not being a pest, I just want to guage about how much more time I have til I get mine. Last number I saw was 1296 or so.


----------



## Electrodynamic

ndm said:


> Does anyone know what was the most recent order number shipped. I am not being a pest, I just want to guage about how much more time I have til I get mine. Last number I saw was 1296 or so.


If anyone has not received their M25 tweeters please send me an email with your order number.


----------



## ndm

Electrodynamic said:


> If anyone has not received their M25 tweeters please send me an email with your order number.


Email sent to [email protected]. Please let me know if that is the correct one.


----------



## jamesjones

Have you already shipped the "overflow" orders? If so I haven't received that set yet.


----------



## Electrodynamic

jamesjones said:


> Have you already shipped the "overflow" orders? If so I haven't received that set yet.


Please send me an email.


----------



## Electrodynamic

ndm said:


> Email sent to [email protected]. Please let me know if that is the correct one.


Has this been taken care of yet?


----------



## jamesjones

Electrodynamic said:


> Please send me an email.


Email sent to your sales email.


----------



## Jon225

Anyone else have a review on these. Everyone was dying to get them and now only a few people commented on how they sound.


----------



## PorkCereal

I just got mine in the other day but haven't had a ton of time. But in really enjoying the sound. Crazy clear sounding, light and airy if that's a thing. I need more time to balance them and tune them. But in my limited xp i like them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson

Anybody think there's a way to "shave" it down so it can fit in tighter spots? Or remove from its shell? Just trying to think of ways to make them fit, without the tri-screw face.


----------



## Lanson

I realize the warranty may not be in effect, I just want to know if there's a safe way to take this guy out of his shell so I can use it.


----------



## Alrojoca

The only option may be to top mount it , maybe a ring to screw it on. Or a full PVC cap. 

I don't see why the mounting area could not be cut, as long as the driver itself is not damaged, the warranty should not be an issue in my opinion


----------



## rton20s

Alrojoca said:


> The only option may be to top mount it , maybe a ring to screw it on. Or a full PVC cap.
> 
> I don't see why the mounting area could not be cut, as long as the driver itself is not damaged, the warranty should not be an issue in my opinion


I wouldn't expect any audio company, much less SI (which has been the subject of some controversy of late), to cover a modified driver under warranty. Can modification be done safely and still have a functioning driver? Most likely. Would I expect to do so and still have a warranty? Absolutely not. Unless the manufacturer grants specific blessing ahead of time.


----------



## EmptyKim

fourthmeal said:


> I realize the warranty may not be in effect, I just want to know if there's a safe way to take this guy out of his shell so I can use it.


Maybe a belt sander / bench grinder? Tape it up really good and use a belt sander to take it down.


----------



## Alrojoca

Yes! 
Cutting, or modifying any driver would be the last thing I would do before exhausting all possibilities, not only for warranty purposes but also for resale value.

Maybe some pics of the area where it would be mounted would help for others to provide more options and ideas.


----------



## billw

Nick commented on this a few months ago.



Electrodynamic said:


> Gotcha. When I read his post I took it as "can we take the tweeter apart". The grille is already fastened into place. You guys are welcome to try anything you want with the tweeters but again warranty goes out the window.


----------



## Lanson

Yeah I know what he said, what I'm asking is if it can be done safely. Example, I cut the faceplate off a set of LD22's and ended up with a set of Wavecor TW022WA03. The problem is I have one that looks really good, and one that took to the knife very poorly and I probably broke. 

So really what I want to know is, is it reasonably easy to remove these from their casing without causing damage to them? I'm not afraid to cut or sand, but I figured the designer and/or purchasers of the design would be able to tell me more about how it could be done safely.


----------



## Electrodynamic

fourthmeal said:


> Yeah I know what he said, what I'm asking is if it can be done safely. Example, I cut the faceplate off a set of LD22's and ended up with a set of Wavecor TW022WA03. The problem is I have one that looks really good, and one that took to the knife very poorly and I probably broke.
> 
> So really what I want to know is, *is it reasonably easy to remove these from their casing without causing damage to them*? I'm not afraid to cut or sand, but I figured the designer and/or purchasers of the design would be able to tell me more about how it could be done safely.


Not safe at all. Trying to remove the tweeter diaphragm and motor from the housing will immediately void any/all warranty. Our warranty is against manufacturers defects and is does not cover modification. Performing the latter is completely and absolutely at your own risk.


----------



## SQLnovice

Nick, thank you very much for fixing my tweeter free of charge which was damaged due to my fault. I really like what you did, as described in your email. Eagerly awaiting their arrival for installation.


----------



## thebookfreak58

Nick, Sent you an email re order 1461 of M25 tweets.

Tim


----------



## thebookfreak58

Nick,

Sent you another email regarding cancelling pre-order 1461.

Tim


----------



## Rtsr21

Electrodynamic said:


> Not safe at all. Trying to remove the tweeter diaphragm and motor from the housing will immediately void any/all warranty. Our warranty is against manufacturers defects and is does not cover modification. Performing the latter is completely and absolutely at your own risk.


Nick sent you a email about my order, please get back to me when you can.

Thanks
James


----------



## brainbot1

Order #1727 submitted for these and the TM65s


----------



## Electrodynamic

Pictures from the build house on this run of M25 tweeters. Obviously the entire full production run is not pictured in the below pics:

Diaphragms:


















Motors:









Partially assembled picture:









Finished:


----------



## brainbot1

Gimme gimme gimme! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtsr21

Ok, what is the status on these now?


----------



## Rtsr21

The tweeters are not in stock yet but they should be back in stock by November or December 2016. By placing your order you are aware that the tweeters will not be shipping before November or December 2016.

LOL from his site.


----------



## seafish

I have an extra pair of these in hand, BNIB, for a build that is not going to materialize. 
Anyone interested PM me for info.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Rtsr21 said:


> The tweeters are not in stock yet but they should be back in stock by November or December 2016. By placing your order you are aware that the tweeters will not be shipping before November or December 2016.
> 
> LOL from his site.


LOL from the owner. 

What is your order number so I can cancel it and refund you and put you on the Do Not Sell List? 

I have 100 pcs of tweeters being shipped over via Express mail for those who ordered early so they can get their tweeters. You [Rtsr21] will obviously not be receiving M25 tweeters after that post. That is...if you ordered at all or you are just trolling this thread.

...probably just a troll looking for attention.


----------



## Rtsr21

Electrodynamic said:


> LOL from the owner.
> 
> What is your order number so I can cancel it and refund you and put you on the Do Not Sell List?
> 
> I have 100 pcs of tweeters being shipped over via Express mail for those who ordered early so they can get their tweeters. You [Rtsr21] will obviously not be receiving M25 tweeters after that post. That is...if you ordered at all or you are just trolling this thread.
> 
> ...probably just a troll looking for attention.


No i ordered, you said on your site would not be shipping before Oct 15, and then it changed to Nov or Dec 2016, i'm just glad not to have to business with you. I don't want your tweeters after I see the way you want to work, and tried to screw people over, very smart getting express or i'm sure a lot of people would be pissed to you.

And stop trying to save your ass, I paid and you sent me the refund I asked for.


----------



## brainbot1

Rtsr21 said:


> No i ordered, you said on your site would not be shipping before Oct 15, and then it changed to Nov or Dec 2016, i'm just glad not to have to business with you. I don't want your tweeters after I see the way you want to work, and tried to screw people over, very smart getting express or i'm sure a lot of people would be pissed to you.
> 
> And stop trying to save your ass, I paid and you sent me the refund I asked for.


I feel sorry for you that you are getting emotional over a hundred dollars luxury. We are privileged that something like grass roots small businesses filling a niche market even exist. I don't know the owner personally but I appreciate the risk he takes in trying to operate a niche small business and follow his passion. Sure communication about the delay could have been better, but taking away his profit from his business and shaming him on a public forum seems like an excessive reaction. We all have to deal with stress in our lives to some degree but pointing the finger at others to blame for our displeasure with life is not beneficial for either party involved. Much love fellow earthling

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtsr21

brainbot1 said:


> I feel sorry for you that you are getting emotional over a hundred dollars luxury. We are privileged that something like grass roots small businesses filling a niche market even exist. I don't know the owner personally but I appreciate the risk he takes in trying to operate a niche small business and follow his passion. Sure communication about the delay could have been better, but taking away his profit from his business and shaming him on a public forum seems like an excessive reaction. We all have to deal with stress in our lives to some degree but pointing the finger at others to blame for our displeasure with life is not beneficial for either party involved. Much love fellow earthling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No mention about the delay, here or on his site until yesterday just seems like bad business to me. He knew about it and neglected to say anything to us.


----------



## Victor_inox

Rtsr21 said:


> No mention about the delay, here or on his site until yesterday just seems like bad business to me. He knew about it and neglected to say anything to us.


 Dude, I understand your frustration, I really do. But business owner doesn`t have to update everyone on his new product progress, in many cases he can`t even control it. manufacturing process can be long and confusing. one mistake at the factory and it has to be redone.
you`ve got your money back and made "not to deal with " list- congratulations!


----------



## Electrodynamic

Victor_inox said:


> Dude, I understand your frustration, I really do. But business owner doesn`t have to update everyone on his new product progress, in many cases he can`t even control it. manufacturing process can be long and confusing. one mistake at the factory and it has to be redone.
> *you`ve got your money back and made "not to deal with" [do not sell] list- congratulations!*


When will there be a "like" button for this forum?


----------



## dgage

I think there is misunderstanding on the business model here, which isn't for every business or every consumer. Before I say more, I want to point out my company has a business relationship with Stereo Integrity on the home theater side.

There are many options for business to operate under and with those different options, that naturally leads to choices for consumers.

First, there is the popular dealer network that many companies work with to provide product to stereo stores, big box stores, or Internet stores. Since there are distribution, warehouse, and profit requirements for multiple businesses, these products usually have increased prices.

Another option is for Internet direct sales, which cuts out some of the overhead involved with a dealer network, which presumably leads to reduced prices and/or increased value. Internet direct sales still has some overhead since presumably a company needs to stock product and have it available for immediate shipment. And a company can have a significant amount of money tied up in inventory (buying components in large quantities) so the prices have to account for this investment as well as the research required to design a product.

Build to order is another option where in a consumer orders and then the company builds it and ships it. This can sometimes cut down on costs since presumably they wouldn't build a product until it is needed but in reality the components aren't cheap when bought in bulk so this method really only works for products with many variations or customization options.

Stereo Integrity is an Internet direct company that uses a few different strategies to offer products. One strategy is to offer products, especially their home theater subwoofers, as available to ship or with short build times. This works well for products that sale decently so the investment in the components can be recouped fairly quickly. Nick has also used this method in the past for the car stereo market and found that the market is very price focused and for him to recoup his costs, he needs to price the speakers and subs at a price that moves slowly, too slowly for the large investment required for a small business. So with the experience he has gained, Nick was left with a choice, leave the car audio market completely, which we've actually seen discussed on this forum, or come up with an alternative solution/plan. After much thought and research, Nick came up with a plan to offer quality products using a pre-order strategy so Nick wouldn't have to commit a large amount of capital to offer a quality product at a very good price point. For the consumers interested, this strategy is potentially a win/win in that Nick gets to still make a (small) profit, doesn't have a ton of capital committed to inventory, car audio consumers get another choice in quality components, and consumers get to buy a quality product at a great price. This strategy isn't for all customers but for those interested it could result in a quality product at a price some of the other sales strategies simply can't support. Of course, as has been found, there are issues the consumer is now aware of such as manufacturing delays that other business strategies usually hide from the market but again, ensuring manufacturing delays don't affect consumers requires a larger investment by the company.

Just thought I'd point out some things as many of the issues Nick is experiencing are normal but normally hidden from the consumer. In this case, the preorder strategy now directly shows these delays. This is really not new and many others are using this strategy now, just look at Kickstarter and the like. At least with Stereo Integrity, they've done this before and have a track record of following through and following through with a quality product. Good for some consumers but definitely not all.


----------



## brainbot1

dgage said:


> I think there is misunderstanding on the business model here, which isn't for every business or every consumer. Before I say more, I want to point out my company has a business relationship with Stereo Integrity on the home theater side.
> 
> There are many options for business to operate under and with those different options, that naturally leads to choices for consumers.
> 
> First, there is the popular dealer network that many companies work with to provide product to stereo stores, big box stores, or Internet stores. Since there are distribution, warehouse, and profit requirements for multiple businesses, these products usually have increased prices.
> 
> Another option is for Internet direct sales, which cuts out some of the overhead involved with a dealer network, which presumably leads to reduced prices and/or increased value. Internet direct sales still has some overhead since presumably a company needs to stock product and have it available for immediate shipment. And a company can have a significant amount of money tied up in inventory (buying components in large quantities) so the prices have to account for this investment as well as the research required to design a product.
> 
> Build to order is another option where in a consumer orders and then the company builds it and ships it. This can sometimes cut down on costs since presumably they wouldn't build a product until it is needed but in reality the components aren't cheap when bought in bulk so this method really only works for products with many variations or customization options.
> 
> Stereo Integrity is an Internet direct company that uses a few different strategies to offer products. One strategy is to offer products, especially their home theater subwoofers, as available to ship or with short build times. This works well for products that sale decently so the investment in the components can be recouped fairly quickly. Nick has also used this method in the past for the car stereo market and found that the market is very price focused and for him to recoup his costs, he needs to price the speakers and subs at a price that moves slowly, too slowly for the large investment required for a small business. So with the experience he has gained, Nick was left with a choice, leave the car audio market completely, which we've actually seen discussed on this forum, or come up with an alternative solution/plan. After much thought and research, Nick came up with a plan to offer quality products using a pre-order strategy so Nick wouldn't have to commit a large amount of capital to offer a quality product at a very good price point. For the consumers interested, this strategy is potentially a win/win in that Nick gets to still make a (small) profit, doesn't have a ton of capital committed to inventory, car audio consumers get another choice in quality components, and consumers get to buy a quality product at a great price. This strategy isn't for all customers but for those interested it could result in a quality product at a price some of the other sales strategies simply can't support. Of course, as has been found, there are issues the consumer is now aware of such as manufacturing delays that other business strategies usually hide from the market but again, ensuring manufacturing delays don't affect consumers requires a larger investment by the company.
> 
> Just thought I'd point out some things as many of the issues Nick is experiencing are normal but normally hidden from the consumer. In this case, the preorder strategy now directly shows these delays. This is really not new and many others are using this strategy now, just look at Kickstarter and the like. At least with Stereo Integrity, they've done this before and have a track record of following through and following through with a quality product. Good for some consumers but definitely not all.


  

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

brainbot1 said:


> I feel sorry for you that you are getting emotional over a hundred dollars luxury. We are privileged that something like grass roots small businesses filling a niche market even exist. I don't know the owner personally but I appreciate the risk he takes in trying to operate a niche small business and follow his passion. Sure communication about the delay could have been better, but taking away his profit from his business and shaming him on a public forum seems like an excessive reaction. We all have to deal with stress in our lives to some degree but pointing the finger at others to blame for our displeasure with life is not beneficial for either party involved. Much love fellow earthling


:thumbsup: - especially the small, specialized business part. Not only that, but which other audio businesses keep you in the loop about their production process at any level? How many come into forums like this and solicit feedback from potential customers and provide updates on that process when designing products? Very few - that's how many.

And they really are worth the wait FWIW - best set of domes I've ever owned. And a steal at their asking price.


----------



## dgage

rob feature said:


> :thumbsup: - especially the small, specialized business part. Not only that, but which other audio businesses keep you in the loop about their production process at any level? How many come into forums like this and solicit feedback from potential customers and provide updates on that process when designing products? Very few - that's how many.
> 
> And they really are worth the wait FWIW - best set of domes I've ever owned. And a steal at their asking price.


As one who is slowly growing my home theater subwoofer company using AVSForum.com, the counter argument is Nick is using DIYMA to market his products and so of course he shares information on the forum. But I agree, there is a synergistic relationship between the customer and the business. Some like this relationship and choose to be customers, others don't care, and still others take issue with a company like Stereo Integrity "advertising" in a forum for marketing purposes. To me it gives customers options and options are always good.


----------



## Electrodynamic

We have un-intentionally scaled back our DIYMA presence (super busy with building 24's and 18's for the past three months) but have [always] kept our Facebook page up to date with any/all news and information. The TM65 mkII's release date has been tentative and unfortunately has changed often over the past few months. However, due of the latter, I have adapted the shipment of the M25 tweeters to benefit those who have ordered in the early stages of pre-ordering. Unfortunately we are still waiting on the baskets for the TM65 mkII's but as soon as the baskets are finished the entire production run of TM65 mkII's will be finalized in a week or two.


----------

